# Notable operas that are not listed in our TC 100 Most Recommended Operas



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm curious to know what else you guys would nominate. I don't know what I'll make of these ideas, but later we may find some use for these additional nominations. You know, like in the early history of laser: a solution in search of a problem.

So here is what the current list is, and then, please mention whatever opera you find to be noteworthy but didn't make it into our initial list.

-1 Der Ring des Nibelungen (Wagner)
-2 Tristan und Isolde (Wagner)
-3 Le Nozze di Figaro (Mozart)
-4 Giulio Cesare (Handel)
-5 Les Troyens (Berlioz)
-6 Don Giovanni (Mozart)
-7 La Traviata (Verdi)
-8 La Boheme (Puccini)
-9 Der Rosenkavalier (Strauss)
10 Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg (Wagner)
11 Die Zauberflote (Mozart)
12 Carmen (Bizet)
13 Parsifal (Wagner)
14 Il Barbiere di Siviglia (Rossini)
15 Otello (Verdi)
16 Tosca (Puccini)
17 Cosi fan Tutte (Mozart)
18 Wozzeck (Berg)
19 Salome (Strauss)
20 Lucia di Lammermoor (Donizetti)
21 Lohengrin (Wagner)
22 Eugene Onegin (Tchaikovsky)
23 Aida (Verdi)
24 Les Contes d'Hoffmann (Offenbach)
25 Don Carlos (Verdi)
26 Rigoletto (Verdi)
27 Elektra (Strauss)
28 Tannhauser (Wagner)
29 L'Orfeo (Monteverdi)
30 Moses und Aron (Schoenberg)
31 Norma (Bellini)
32 Boris Godunov (Mussorgsky)
33 Fidelio (Beethoven)
34 Dido and Aeneas (Purcell)
35 La Fanciulla del West (Puccini)
36 Jenufa (Janacek)
37 War and Peace (Prokofiev)
38 Porgy & Bess (Gershwin)
39 Lulu (Berg)
40 Ariodante (Handel)
41 The Bartered Bride (Smetana)
42 Der Fliegende Hollander (Wagner)
43 Falstaff (Verdi)
44 Turandot (Puccini)
45 Madama Butterfly (Puccini)
46 Les Indes Galantes (Rameau)
47 Die Entfuhrung aus dem Serail (Mozart)
48 Il Trovatore (Verdi)
49 Simon Boccanegra (Verdi)
50 Peter Grimes (Britten)
51 Ariadne auf Naxos (Strauss)
52 Manon (Massenet)
53 Pelleas et Melisande (Debussy)
54 La Damnation de Faust (Berlioz)
55 Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk (Shostakovich)
56 Alcina (Handel)
57 Faust (Gounod)
58 The Love for Three Oranges (Prokofiev)
59 The Rake's Progress(Stravinsky)
60 Orphée et Eurydice (Gluck)
61 Idomeneo (Mozart)
62 Bluebeard's Castle (Bartok)
63 Cavalleria Rusticana (Mascagni)
64 L'Elisir D'Amore (Donizetti)
65 L'Incoronazione di Poppea (Monteverdi)
66 Der Freischutz (Weber)
67 La Cenerentola (Rossini)
68 Hansel und Gretel (Humperdinck)
69 Pagliacci (Leoncavallo)
70 Gianni Schicchi (Puccini)
71 Samson et Dalila (Saint-Saens)
72 Capriccio (Strauss)
73 Rusalka (Dvorak)
74 L'Amour de Loin (Saariaho)
75 I Puritani (Bellini)
76 La Forza del Destino (Verdi)
77 La Fille du Regiment (Donizetti)
78 Romeo et Juliette (Gounod)
79 Un Ballo in Maschera (Verdi)
80 Don Pasquale (Donizetti)
81 La Clemenza di Tito (Mozart)
82 The Cunning Little Vixen (Janacek)
83 Adriana Lecouvreur (Cilea)
84 Macbeth (Verdi)
85 La Rondine (Puccini)
86 La Sonnambula (Bellini)
87 L'Enfant et les Sortileges (Ravel)
88 Euryanthe (Weber)
89 The Golden Cockerel (Rimsky-Korsakov)
90 L'Italiana in Algeri (Rossini)
91 Andrea Chenier (Giordano)
92 Werther (Massenet)
93 Roberto Devereux (Donizetti)
94 I Capuleti e i Montecchi (Bellini)
95 Arabella (Strauss)
96 Ernani (Verdi)
97 Pique Dame (Tchaikovsky)
98 Mignon (Thomas)
99 Suor Angelica (Puccini)
100 Orlando (Handel)

I have some ideas (to be coherent with our initial top 100 list, no operettas have been included - not above, therefore not below):

Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria (Monteverdi)
Ercole su'l Termodonte (Vivaldi)
Atys (Lully)
The Fairy Queen (Purcell)
La Serva Padrona (Pergolesi)
Zoroastre (Rameau)
Les Boreades (Rameau)
L'Alidoro (Leonardo Leo)
Rinaldo (Handel)
Hercules (Handel)
Tamerlano (Handel)
Theodora (Handel)
Iphigénie en Tauride (Gluck)
Il Re Pastore (Mozart)
Haydée ou Le Secret (Auber)
Dinorah (Meyerbeer)
La Juive (Halévy)
Clari (Halévy)
Benvenuto Cellini (Berlioz)
Béatrice et Bénédict (Berlioz)
La Pietra del Paragone (Rossini)
Armida (Rossini)
Il Turco in Italia (Rossini)
La Gazzetta (Rossini)
Ermione (Rossini)
Le Comte Ory (Rossini)
Maria Stuarda (Donizetti)
Lucrezia Borgia (Donizetti)
Anna Bolena (Donizetti)
La Favorita (Donizetti)
Rita (Donizetti)
Luisa Miller (Verdi)
Martha (Flotow)
Mefistofele (Boito)
L'Etoile (Chabrier)
Les Pêcheurs de Perles (Bizet)
Khovanshchina (Mussorgsky)
L'Amico Fritz (Mascagni)
Il Tabarro (Puccini)
Thaïs (Massenet)
Die Frau ohne Schatten (Richard Strauss)
From the House of the Dead (Janacek)
The Makropulos Case (Janacek)
Le Rossignol (Stravinsky)
Die Tote Stadt (Korngold)
The Rape of Lucretia (Britten)
Betrothal in a Monastery (Prokofiev)
Oedipe (Enesco)
Dialogues des Carmelites (Poulenc)
Powder Her Face (Adès)
The Ghosts of Versailles (Corigliano)
Doctor Atomic (Adams)
Itinerário do Sal (Miguel Azguimes)
The Minotaur (Birtwistle)
Król Roger (Szymanowski)

OK, 55 more.
Here is how I composed this list of 55: only operas that I like very much. I do know that there are other important operas out there but I deliberately did not list the ones I don't like very much and aren't already in our Top 100 list. So, my 55 are indeed a nomination.

For example so that you know what I mean: Britten's The Turn of the Screw. It's important, I recognize it. But I don't like it very much, so I didn't list it.

Get it?

Would you guys please write down a list as well? Keeping in mind that you should only list what you really like (i.e. a true nomination), not just merely remembering names of important operas that aren't in our top 100 list but you don't like very much?

Like I said, I don't know yet what to do of the list of additional nominees, but we'll find a use for it (e.g., at the time of revising the top 100 list, or to make additional DVD recommendations, etc.)

Oh, it's OK to overlap with my 55 (it would actually be useful, we could start to think of those that are nominated most often) but please pay attention to avoid repeating those that belong already to our top 100 list.

Thank you in advance for your participation.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

I know I'm always going on about Schoenberg, but I do think _Erwartung_ deserved a place.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Definitely *Castor et Pollux* by Rameau and *Die Gezeichneten* by Schreker could've made the list. Also deserving of spots in my opinion were Busoni's masterpiece *Doktor Faustus* and Ligeti's gruesome but awesome *Le Grande Macabre* (one of the greatest operas of the late C20th, it's more horrifying than even Berg's two masterpieces).

A notable one missing is Nixon in China by Adams, but frankly I've struggled just to get through a few minutes of that more than a couple of times now.

Also, much, much more Handel.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Britten - *Death in Venice*.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

My favorite obscure opera is _The Wreckers_, by Ethel Smyth. Probably obscure enough not to make it onto any list where it has to be nominated by multiple people, but it deserves to be better known--dramatically gripping, with awesome music.

Less obscure operas that I really like that haven't been nominated yet: Britten! _Turn of the Screw, A Midsummer Night's Dream, Billy Budd._ And I second _Death in Venice._

I like Britten.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

In addition (to the list Alma has mentioned above) :

Agrippina (Handel)

Prince Igor (Borodin)

and

Fedora (Giordano)

But I think we should search for some which at least two visual media versions are available for voting.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Agree with several on your second list, Alma, including

La Favorita
Le Comte Ory
Mefistofele
Luisa Miller

I'd like to see

Don Quichotte (Massenet)
L'amore dei tre re (Montemezzi)

Mignon is already on the list (98)


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

And where is another thread, "non-notable operas that are listed in our TC 100 Most Recommended Operas"?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Air said:


> Definitely *Castor et Pollux* by Rameau and *Die Gezeichneten* by Schreker could've made the list. Also deserving of spots in my opinion were Busoni's masterpiece *Doktor Faustus* and Ligeti's gruesome but awesome *Le Grande Macabre* (one of the greatest operas of the late C20th, it's more horrifying than even Berg's two masterpieces).
> 
> A notable one missing is Nixon in China by Adams, but frankly I've struggled just to get through a few minutes of that more than a couple of times now.
> 
> Also, much, much more Handel.


In this case like I said let's not nominate Nixon in China; I thought of it as well but didn't list it because like you, I didn't like it, it's quite boring; Doctor Atomic is much better. I'm aiming for people to list what they really like, not just what they feel is important.

Castor et Pollux didn't rock my boat (but it is dully nominated since you like it - I believe Natalie does as well). Absolutely, Die Gezeichneten is one that I should have remembered, I love it. Le Grand Macabre is in my UWP and I don't have Doktor Faust, good thought, I should get it.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Aramis said:


> And where is another thread, "non-notable operas that are listed in our TC 100 Most Recommended Operas"?


You're welcome to start it, Aramis. I'd pick La Fanciulla del West as one that made it but in my opinion is not that good, although I respect the fact that others here like it.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Mignon is already on the list (98)


Oops, that's right, thanks for telling me. I have deleted Mignon and included one that I forgot to list, Król Roger.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Prokofiev' last operas: Semyon Kotko, Story of a Real Man, War & Peace


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

TxllxT said:


> Prokofiev' last operas: Semyon Kotko, Story of a Real Man, War & Peace


War and Peace is number 37.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Personally I think that Król Roger should be just above Bluebeard's Castle, wherever on this list the latter would be placed.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Easy. Just about all the other operas by Handel not listed.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I would agree with most of your 56 (though "_Idomeneo_" shouldn't be included, as it made the Top 100 list). Of that group, my votes would go to
Luisa Miller
Anna Bolena
Il Tabarro
Die Frau Ohne Schatten

And I'd also include
Billy Budd (Britten)
Susannah (Carlisle Floyd)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Hamlet (Thomas)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

MAuer said:


> I would agree with most of your 56 (though "_Idomeneo_" shouldn't be included, as it made the Top 100 list). Of that group, my votes would go to
> Luisa Miller
> Anna Bolena
> Il Tabarro
> ...


Darn, second time I do this. I've erased the Idomeneo and corrected the number in my list to 55.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Billy Budd.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Meaghan said:


> ... Less obscure operas that I really like that haven't been nominated yet: Britten! _Turn of the Screw, A Midsummer Night's Dream, *Billy Budd* ...
> I like Britten._


_



Sieglinde said:



Billy Budd.

Click to expand...

Absolutely good opera !

And Orff : Der Mond, Die Kluge and later Antigonae

----------

P.S. I don't think some (or better say a few) numbers included in the 100 top list are really "most recommended" operas , for example "Les Indes Galantes" in compare to Rameau's more famous and better known "Hippolyte et Aricie" or "L'Amour de Loin" (Saariaho), Of course very good operas but the question is that if we could call them really as the "most recommended" or at least very influential works in the history of opera ? Maybe I'm wrong but notice especially to such work like "La damnation de Faust" (one of my most favorite works ... ) as I can read the first score-page it's written "Légende dramatique en quatre parties" , dramatic of course but it's orignally a concert-work and though may be sometimes produced on stage as an opera but is it really a "most recommended" one ? doubt it. (Sorry about that !)_


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Il_Penseroso said:


> P.S. I don't think some (or better say a few) numbers included in the 100 top list are really "most recommended" operas , for example "Les Indes Galantes" in compare to Rameau's more famous and better known "Hippolyte et Aricie" or "L'Amour de Loin" (Saariaho), Of course very good operas but the question is that if we could call them really as the "most recommended" or at least very influential works in the history of opera ? Maybe I'm wrong but notice especially to such work like "La damnation de Faust" (one of my most favorite works ... ) as I can read the first score-page it's written "Légende dramatique en quatre parties" , dramatic of course but it's orignally a concert-work and though may be sometimes produced on stage as an opera but is it really a "most recommended" one ? doubt it. (Sorry about that !)


They are *TC's* most recommended ones, arrived at by a process of voting amongst the members at the time. No more, no less. If you'd been there at the time you might have changed the vote. These are the ones we liked.

I think I can explain the prominence of Les Indes Galantes by the deep love many of us have for this:










And the infectious joy of the "Sauvages" dance.

Unfortunately Hippolyte et Aricie has not made it to DVD, and a lot of us prefer to experience our opera via DVD. So I don't know it, but I take your word that it is worth listening to and shall track it down.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Billy Budd for me too. I saw it for the first time a couple of nights ago in the new Glyndebourne production and I was blown away. I much much prefer it to Peter Grimes. Really beautiful music, those fantastic choruses so evocative of the sea and sailing; a gripping and completely believable story, and a variety of well-rounded and complex characters (love that Starry Vere). 

And I don't have to put up with any sopranos interrupting the action until the tenor/baritone/bass comes back in.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Il_Penseroso said:


> Absolutely good opera !
> 
> And Orff : Der Mond, Die Kluge and later Antigonae
> 
> ...


I see the "most recommended" label as a statistical concept, as in "most often recommended" by our members; not exactly as most historically important, or "best" which is very subjective. The thing is, the list was generated by voting, so the inclusion of a work like _L'Amour de Loin_ which is so recent that it hasn't even had enough time to be influential only means that people voted for it more than for other operas that didn't make it, or that made it further down the list. Going by join date, I believe that you have joined after this discussion of what to call our list took place - and it did for a long time, we were uncertain on whether to call the list "best" or "most important" etc., and ended up settling for "most recommended" for this very reason: that all we *can* say about such list is that people here have recommended these operas more often than not.

Also, sometimes an extraordinarily good performance of an opera is a decisive factor in having it mentioned. _Les Indes Galantes_ has been released in one of the most entertaining opera DVD's ever, which boosts its status among our members.

Regarding _La Damnation de Faust_, in my opinion it is absolutely a most recommended one. The argument over whether it is an opera or a concert piece has raged for years, since the time when Berlioz was alive - he did agree with it being staged and even provided a few stage directions which in my opinion is enough to call it an opera. It's a work that has been very successfully staged (I don't know if you have had the opportunity to see the Met version staged by Lepage that is in MetPlayer - simply sublime) and when you watch such a staged version, the discussion on whether it's an opera or a concert piece feels very academic, because it is hard to say in which way that staged version differs from a _bona fide _opera. There are operas out there that are less "operatic" or "theatrical" than _La Damnation de Faust_. I'm prepared to bet that a viewer of that version who didn't know that it was conceived as a concert piece - even a very savvy viewer - would be hard pressed to even think that it isn't an opera, after watching it. The reason for this, in my opinion, is that it *is* so dramatic, so rich in theatrical possibilities. My own version at home is a concert one, mind you. But when I first saw it, I immediately thought "wow, this needs to be staged! This has more dramatic possibilities than many operas!" So, I was very pleased when I saw the Lepage staging at the Met, and if there is something that drives me bananas is the fact that the Met organization has not released that version on DVD yet (and by now, I doubt that they will).

Such a list is an expression of a collective opinion, not an individual opinion, and was done by voting. Therefore, the way to go for those who question the presence or absence of some operas is to make use of the revision period that is planned to occur once a year, and try to vote in operas that one thinks should be there, out-voting others that one thinks shouldn't be there. The present thread may function as a sort of warm-up - or may result in an expansion of the list to 150 operas, I don't know.

The fun part of this exercise is to discuss reasons to include or exclude an opera. During the making of the list, people would post passionate defenses of some operas, and would be more or less convincing (oh boy, I fought hard for _Les Troyens_ and I'm proud to have it in our top 5!).

Finally, the list is also influenced by availability (since operas that have been listened to or watched by a higher number of members have more of a chance of making it). I personally don't know _Hippolyte et Aricie_. It's been on my radar and it figures in my list of "wants" but I couldn't vote for it at the time for the good reason that I didn't know it then (still don't).

But this is precisely why this kind of exercise is so good for the members: it brings us ideas about what to listen to/see next.

What I'm saying above does not intend to criticize your opinion, it's just an explanation of how things got to be the way they are, since you weren't among us yet when most of it was happening. I'm sure that when we get to the point of redoing the list on the occasion of its first anniversary you'll be able to contribute a lot, and your contribution will be very much appreciated.:cheers:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Billy Budd for me too. I saw it for the first time a couple of nights ago in the new Glyndebourne production and I was blown away. I much much prefer it to Peter Grimes. Really beautiful music, those fantastic choruses so evocative of the sea and sailing; a gripping and completely believable story, and a variety of well-rounded and complex characters (love that Starry Vere).
> 
> And I don't have to put up with any sopranos interrupting the action until the tenor/baritone/bass comes back in.


Funny, for me Billy Budd is not even my second favorite Britten opera after Peter Grimes (I like The Rape of Lucretia better, and I suspect that I may like Death in Venice better as well but I don't know it yet) precisely because of the absence of said soprano interruptions... We can't have Anna Netrebko in Billy Budd so what's the point?


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

How about Top200? Any means to make this continuous process (like RYM lists)?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> And the infectious joy of the "Sauvages" dance.


Oh yes


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Mika said:


> How about Top200? Any means to make this continuous process (like RYM lists)?


Yes, it's an idea. This thread intends to collect and plant these ideas.
We had to stop at 100 at the time because we were running out of members with good exposure to many operas. We've been having new members and the more people participate, the more viable it will be to extend the list.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Just curious : How many votes are needed to make it to the top100? I liked Met's recent Nixon in China production. Need to check Doctor Atomic, when it is coming to local opera on next autumn.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

So let's see what we have so far.

I'll be adding all operas nominated to my list of 55 (or 57, I've just added two more to it, Il Templario (Nicolai) and Il Guarany (Gomes), and maybe from now on people who nominate should copy and paste the list into their posts and then add some more.

Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria (Monteverdi)
Ercole su'l Termodonte (Vivaldi)
Atys (Lully)
The Fairy Queen (Purcell)
La Serva Padrona (Pergolesi)
Zoroastre (Rameau)
Les Boreades (Rameau)
Castor et Pollux (Rameau)
Hyppolite et Aricie (Rameau)
L'Alidoro (Leonardo Leo)
Rinaldo (Handel)
Hercules (Handel)
Tamerlano (Handel)
Theodora (Handel)
Agrippina (Handel)
Iphigénie en Tauride (Gluck)
Il Re Pastore (Mozart)
Haydée ou Le Secret (Auber)
Dinorah (Meyerbeer)
La Juive (Halévy)
Clari (Halévy)
Benvenuto Cellini (Berlioz)
Béatrice et Bénédict (Berlioz)
La Pietra del Paragone (Rossini)
Armida (Rossini)
Il Turco in Italia (Rossini)
La Gazzetta (Rossini)
Ermione (Rossini)
Le Comte Ory (Rossini)
Maria Stuarda (Donizetti)
Lucrezia Borgia (Donizetti)
Anna Bolena (Donizetti)
La Favorita (Donizetti)
Rita (Donizetti)
Luisa Miller (Verdi)
Prince Igor (Borodin)
Fedora (Giordano)
Il Templario (Otto Nicolai)
Il Guarany (Carlos Gomes)
Martha (Flotow)
Mefistofele (Boito)
L'Etoile (Chabrier)
L'Amore dei tre Re (Montemezzi)
Les Pêcheurs de Perles (Bizet)
Khovanshchina (Mussorgsky)
L'Amico Fritz (Mascagni)
Il Tabarro (Puccini)
Don Quichotte (Massenet)
Thaïs (Massenet)
Hamlet (Thomas)
Der Mond (Orff)
Die Kluge (Orff)
Antigonae (Orff)
Die Frau ohne Schatten (Richard Strauss)
From the House of the Dead (Janacek)
The Makropulos Case (Janacek)
Erwartung (Schoenberg)
Le Rossignol (Stravinsky)
Die Tote Stadt (Korngold)
Król Roger (Szymanowski)
Die Gezeichneten (Schreker)
The Rape of Lucretia (Britten)
Death in Venice (Britten)
Billy Budd (Britten)
Turn of the Screw (Britten)
A Midsummer Night's Dream (Britten)
Betrothal in a Monastery (Prokofiev)
Semyon Kotko (Prokofiev)
Story of a Real Man (Prokofiev)
Oedipe (Enesco)
Dialogues des Carmelites (Poulenc)
Powder Her Face (Adès)
Susannah (Carlisle Floyd)
The Ghosts of Versailles (Corigliano)
Doctor Atomic (Adams)
Nixon in China (Adams)
Doktor Faustus (Busoni)
Le Grand Macabre (Ligeti)
The Wreckers (Ethel Smith)
Itinerário do Sal (Miguel Azguimes)
The Minotaur (Birtwistle)

80 so far


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Mika said:


> Just curious : How many votes are needed to make it to the top100? I liked Met's recent Nixon in China production. Need to check Doctor Atomic, when it is coming to local opera on next autumn.


There isn't a set number of votes. At the time, we proceeded by chunks of 10 (1st to 10th, 11th to 20th, 21th to 30th, etc.), asked people to nominate 5 (if I remember correctly) and counted the votes to get to those ten, and eliminated others from that chunk (they could be re-submited for the subsequent chunk).

Here I'm just collecting nominations, we'll see what to do of these operas later, and we need Gaston as well (he was the one who organized the top 100 voting process). Decisions about how to revise the existing list to include or exclude operas, or whether we should get to 150 or 200 need to involve Gaston (jhar26). In due time we'll be discussing these things and collecting input from the members.

The list doesn't get to its first anniversay until later this year (it was finalized on 12-23-2010).


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria (Monteverdi)
Ercole su'l Termodonte (Vivaldi)
Atys (Lully)
*Venus and Adonis (Blow)*
The Fairy Queen (Purcell)
La Serva Padrona (Pergolesi)
Zoroastre (Rameau)
Les Boreades (Rameau)
Castor et Pollux (Rameau)
Hyppolite et Aricie (Rameau)
L'Alidoro (Leonardo Leo)
Rinaldo (Handel)
Hercules (Handel)
Tamerlano (Handel)
Theodora (Handel)
Agrippina (Handel)
*Admeto (Handel)
L'Arbore di Diana (Martin y Soler)
Alceste (Gluck)*
Iphigénie en Tauride (Gluck)
Il Re Pastore (Mozart)
Haydée ou Le Secret (Auber)
Dinorah (Meyerbeer)
La Juive (Halévy)
Clari (Halévy)
Benvenuto Cellini (Berlioz)
Béatrice et Bénédict (Berlioz)
La Pietra del Paragone (Rossini)
Armida (Rossini)
Il Turco in Italia (Rossini)
La Gazzetta (Rossini)
Ermione (Rossini)
Le Comte Ory (Rossini)
Maria Stuarda (Donizetti)
Lucrezia Borgia (Donizetti)
Anna Bolena (Donizetti)
La Favorita (Donizetti)
Rita (Donizetti)
Luisa Miller (Verdi)
*Rienzi (Wagner)*
Prince Igor (Borodin)
Fedora (Giordano)
Il Templario (Otto Nicolai)
Il Guarany (Carlos Gomes)
Martha (Flotow)
Mefistofele (Boito)
L'Etoile (Chabrier)
L'Amore dei tre Re (Montemezzi)
Les Pêcheurs de Perles (Bizet)
Khovanshchina (Mussorgsky)
L'Amico Fritz (Mascagni)
*La Gioconda (Ponchielli)*
Il Tabarro (Puccini)
Don Quichotte (Massenet)
Thaïs (Massenet)
Hamlet (Thomas)
Der Mond (Orff)
Die Kluge (Orff)
Antigonae (Orff)
Die Frau ohne Schatten (Richard Strauss)
From the House of the Dead (Janacek)
The Makropulos Case (Janacek)
Erwartung (Schoenberg)
Le Rossignol (Stravinsky)
Die Tote Stadt (Korngold)
Król Roger (Szymanowski)
Die Gezeichneten (Schreker)
The Rape of Lucretia (Britten)
Death in Venice (Britten)
Billy Budd (Britten)
Turn of the Screw (Britten)
A Midsummer Night's Dream (Britten)
Betrothal in a Monastery (Prokofiev)
Semyon Kotko (Prokofiev)
Story of a Real Man (Prokofiev)
Oedipe (Enesco)
Dialogues des Carmelites (Poulenc)
Powder Her Face (Adès)
Susannah (Carlisle Floyd)
*Akhnaten (Glass)*
The Ghosts of Versailles (Corigliano)
Doctor Atomic (Adams)
Nixon in China (Adams)
*Death of Klinghofer (Adams)*
Doktor Faustus (Busoni)
Le Grand Macabre (Ligeti)
The Wreckers (Ethel Smith)
Itinerário do Sal (Miguel Azguimes)
The Minotaur (Birtwistle)


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Taken from my Opera encyclopedia (perhaps some are already mentioned): 
Kurt Weill: Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny & Die Dreigroschenoper
Leonard Bernstein: Candide
Harrison Birtwistle: Gawain
Arrigo Boito: Mefistofele
Alfredo Catalani: La Wally
Gustave Charpentier: Louise
Luigi Cherubini: Médée
Domenico Cimarosa: Il Matrimonio Segreto
Manuel De Falla: La Vida Breve
John Gay: The Beggar's Opera
Umberto Giordano: Fedora
Joseph Haydn: La Fedeltà Premiata
Hans Werner Henze: Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Paul Hindemith: Mathis der Maler
Engelbert Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
Erich Korngold: Die Tote Stadt
Gian Carlo Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors & The Consul
Otto Nicolai: Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Francis Poulenc: La Voix Humaine
Maurice Ravel: L'Enfant et les Sortilèges & L'Heure Espagnole
Aulis Sallinen: The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Bedřich Smetana: The Bartered Bride (Prodaná nevěsta, German: Die verkaufte Braut)
Johann Strauss jr.: Die Fledermaus & Der Zigeunerbaron
Arthur Sullivan: HMS Pinaforte & The Mikado
Michael Tippett: King Priam & The Midsummer Marriage
Bernd Alois Zimmermann: Die Soldaten


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Bedřich Smetana: The Bartered Bride (Prodaná nevěsta, German: Die verkaufte Braut)


Why do you think it's notable?


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Aramis said:


> Why do you think it's notable?


These composers & operas are taken over from a Dutch book on Opera. For me he is notable, because I'm quite familiar with the Czech lands. I know a lot of people there, who defend him with nationalistic fervor. His music shows strong influence from Wagner (Tannhäuser) and Czech folklore (lots of polkas). I wouldn't rank him top of the bill, but his compositions are not completely without originality, are they?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

TxllxT said:


> Smetana: The Bartered Bride


I remember lobbying very strongly for this opera- and in fact, you'll find it at number 41 on our list.

Discussing this put me in a strange position. Since we developed this list, we've had other 'top' lists, formulated along the same lines, but I still think this is our best-constructed list. Therefore, for me to contribute further is an implied criticism- and I don't think there's all that much with which to quibble.

On topics like this, I'm much more interested in distillation than accretion- so I'll "me, too" the mentions of _Hamlet_, _La Gioconda_ and _Rienzi_, and add that _La Vida Breve_ or possibly Ginastera's _Bomarzo_, to put at least one Spanish-language opera up there, wouldn't be out-of-line.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

TxllxT said:


> These composers & operas are taken over from a Dutch book on Opera. For me he is notable, because I'm quite familiar with the Czech lands. I know a lot of people there, who defend him with nationalistic fervor. His music shows strong influence from Wagner (Tannhäuser) and Czech folklore (lots of polkas). I wouldn't rank him top of the bill, but his compositions are not completely without originality, are they?


Of course they aren't without originality but there are a lot of original operas developing new, national styles and presenting higher artistic level than this comedy. Perhaps such works are even among other stage works by Śmietana, I don't know - anyway, if such opera should be on this list for reasons that you presented I think that it should be mentioned and properly honoured along with these other original operas developing new, national styles or shouldn't be mentioned and honoured at all because in this particular kind of operas I belive it doesn't stand out too much.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Discussing this put me in a strange position. Since we developed this list, we've had other 'top' lists, formulated along the same lines, but I still think this is our best-constructed list. Therefore, for me to contribute further is an implied criticism- and I don't think there's all that much with which to quibble.




CTP, I don't see it as criticism but rather expansion. You don't think that there are only 100 notable operas out there, right? The exercise came out quite well, in my opinion, and I was also an enthusiastic participant. Gaston did a wonderful job. It's just that the more we learn about less well known operas that are also notable and beautiful, the better. During the making of the list, we did consider going for a higher number (150 was mentioned) but didn't because we were running out of voters. Ever since, we have had many new members who have joined and are opera fans. So, maybe next time we will be able to go beyond the 100 cut-off. Or not. Like I said in the opening post of this thread, it was a solution in search of a problem because I definitely don't think our Top 100 operas list is a problem, much the opposite, it is an *asset *to our board (just this morning I mentioned our list to an opera lover and former voice teacher I've just met in real life, told her about our top 5, and she was very excited, said she may join Talk Classical if we have such a wonderful tool - she was impressed that our top 5 did not follow the usual ABC - Aida, Bohème, Carmen - but had operas such as the Ring, Tristan und Isolde, Giulio Cesare, and Les Troyens.

I just wonder what else is out there, what else our members feel is beautiful and noticeable, and like I said, it wasn't clear to me what to do of these nominations here.

Several possibilities:

- Use ideas from these nominations at the time of the revision of the Top 100 list, which Gaston himself has proposed to be done yearly.
- Leave the Top 100 list alone but add a Top 101-150 list or top 101-200 list
- Leave the lists entirely alone but use operas from this secondary list to continue to select good DVDs and Blu-rays to recommend, in our sub-forum project which is rapidly approaching its end (we're at number 83)
- Just use this as ideas for new operas to explore (there are many from the member's nominations above that I don't know, and this exercise has already spiked my curiosity)

So, I'm deeply sorry if my intention is being misunderstood as any sort of criticism of our existing list - I've seen or listened to all 100 and I like the overwhelming majority of it, with very, very few exceptions that can be counted on the fingers of one hand if that many.

You've seen many posts of mine defending vehemently the list when someone criticizes its validity. I do remain a strong defender of the excellent job our members have done, and I'm proud of it.

It's just that I believe that we can push the fun even further by looking into other operas beyond these 100.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

please everyone stop giving me ideas!!

my credit card will explode!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

OK, let me try to merge TxllxT's suggestions with the ongoing list that was expanded by mamascarlatti and CTP, and also eliminate from TxllxT's suggestions those that already belong to the top 100, if any:

Oh, and I had organized the list grossly by period, but maybe the easiest way to see if an opera is there already or not is to do it by composer and alphabetically.

Hang on, I'll do that in a word file easier to manipulate, then will paste it here.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Auber - Haydée ou Le Secret
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
Bernstein - Candide
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Birtwistle - Gawain
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boito - Mefistofele
Borodin - Prince Igor
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Billy Budd
Britten - Death in Venice
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Britten - Turn of the Screw
Busoni - Doktor Faustus
Catalani - La Wally
Chabrier - L'Etoile
Charpentier - Louise
Cherubini - Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
De Falla - La Vida Breve
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Donizetti - Rita
Enesco - Oedipe
Flothow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Gluck - Alceste
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Gomes - Il Guarany
Halévy - Clari
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Hercules
Handel - Rinaldo
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel - Theodora
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Janacek - The Makropulos Case
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Leo - L'Alidoro (Leonardo Leo)
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lully - Atys
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Thaïs
Menotti - The Consul
Menott - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
Nicolai - Il Templario
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les Boreades
Rameau - Zoroastre
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Richard Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - La Gazzetta
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Le Comte Ory
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Smith - The Wreckers
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Thomas - Hamlet
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Tippett - King Priam
Verdi - Luisa Miller
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Wagner - Rienzi
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny 
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten 

I cut off the ones I know are operettas since we haven't been considering operettas. However I'll start a new thread for most recommended operattas.

Anybody adding to this list, please copy and paste and insert your additions in alphabetic order by composer, and highlight them in bold just like mamascarlatti did, thanks


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams - Nixon in China
*Adams - I was looking at the Ceiling and then I saw the Sky*
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Auber - Haydée ou Le Secret
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
*Bellini - Il Pirata*
*Bellini - I Capuletti e I Montecchi*
*Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda*
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
*Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges*
Bernstein - Candide
*Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti*
*Bernstein - West Side Story*
*Bernstein - A Quiet Place*
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Birtwistle - Gawain
*Birtwistle - Punch and Judy*
*Birtwistle - Down by the Greenwood Side*
*Birtwistle - The Mask of Orpheus*
*Birtwistle - Yan Tan Tethera*
*Birtwistle - The Second Mrs Kong*
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
*Bizet - La Maison du Docteur*
*Bizet - Le Docteur Miracle*
*Bizet - Don Procopio*
*Bizet - Ivan IV*
*Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth*
*Bizet - Djamileh*

_Shall I continue ? It's getting late here... _
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boito - Mefistofele
Borodin - Prince Igor
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Billy Budd
Britten - Death in Venice
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Britten - Turn of the Screw
Busoni - Doktor Faust
Catalani - La Wally
Chabrier - L'Etoile
Charpentier - Louise
Cherubini - Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
De Falla - La Vida Breve
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Donizetti - Rita
Enesco - Oedipe
Flothow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Gluck - Alceste
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Gomes - Il Guarany
Halévy - Clari
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Hercules
Handel - Rinaldo
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel - Theodora
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Janacek - The Makropulos Case
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Leo - L'Alidoro (Leonardo Leo)
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lully - Atys
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Thaïs
Menotti - The Consul
Menott - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
Nicolai - Il Templario
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les Boreades
Rameau - Zoroastre
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Richard Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - La Gazzetta
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Le Comte Ory
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Smith - The Wreckers
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Thomas - Hamlet
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Tippett - King Priam
Verdi - Luisa Miller
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Wagner - Rienzi
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny 
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

@ Txllxt - of course you shall continue, if not today, some other day. You're one of our members with the most encyclopaedic knowledge of opera and we appreciate your input and suggestions.

About Berlioz's Les Francs-Juges - how did you get a hold of this? That I know, only 5 numbers survived, it was never staged or recorded, and only the overture is available.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams - Nixon in China
Adams - I was looking at the Ceiling and then I saw the Sky
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
*Auber - Fra Diavolo*
Auber - Haydée ou Le Secret
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Il Pirata
Bellini - I Capuletti e I Montecchi
Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - Candide
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Bernstein - West Side Story
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Birtwistle - Gawain
Birtwistle - Punch and Judy
Birtwistle - Down by the Greenwood Side
Birtwistle - The Mask of Orpheus
Birtwistle - Yan Tan Tethera
Birtwistle - The Second Mrs Kong
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Bizet - La Maison du Docteur
Bizet - Le Docteur Miracle
Bizet - Don Procopio
Bizet - Ivan IV
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Bizet - Djamileh
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boito - Mefistofele
Borodin - Prince Igor
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Billy Budd
Britten - Death in Venice
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Britten - Turn of the Screw
Busoni - Doktor Faustus
Catalani - La Wally
Chabrier - L'Etoile
Charpentier - Louise
Cherubini - Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
De Falla - La Vida Breve
*Delibes - Lakmé*
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Donizetti - Rita
Enesco - Oedipe
Flothow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
*Glass - Einstein on the Beach*
Gluck - Alceste
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Gomes - Il Guarany
Halévy - Clari
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Hercules
Handel - Rinaldo
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel - Theodora
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova
Janacek - The Makropulos Case
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Leo - L'Alidoro (Leonardo Leo)
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lully - Atys
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Thaïs
Menotti - The Consul
Menott - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
*Meyerbeer - L'Africaine*
*Meyerbeer - Le Prophète*
*Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots*
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
Nicolai - Il Templario
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
*Pfitzner - Palestrina*
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Puccini - Il Tabarro
*Puccini - Manon Lescaut*
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les Boreades
Rameau - Zoroastre
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Richard Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Ermione
*Rossini - Guillaume Tell*
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - La Gazzetta
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Le Comte Ory
*Rossini - Semiramide*
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Smith - The Wreckers
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Thomas - Hamlet
*Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts*
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Tippett - King Priam
Verdi - Luisa Miller
*Verdi - Nabucco*
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Wagner - Rienzi
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny 
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten

I hope this helps. And forgive me for the spelling or if those operas are listed on the opera list. 

Edit: removed Dafne


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Trout, I think your contributions are fine, I just took the liberty of correcting the spelling of one of them, and deleting Die Frau ohne Schatten which was already there, listed under Richard Strauss rather than Strauss, due to the other composers by the same name.

About Dafne, I would discourage its inclusion, since the music has been lost.

See, we're not trying to merely nominate operas that are historically important and so forth, but those we actually like. We can't really like Peri's Dafne since no person alive has ever heard it.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> About Dafne, I would discourage its inclusion, since the music has been lost.
> 
> See, we're not trying to merely nominate operas that are historically important and so forth, but those we actually like. We can't really like Peri's Dafne since no person alive has ever heard it.


True, no one alive has heard it, but it is considered notable or noteworthy as the title of the thread indicates. Ah well.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Trout said:


> True, no one alive has heard it, but it is considered notable or noteworthy as the title of the thread indicates. Ah well.


True, but this is what the original post had stated:

"Would you guys please write down a list as well? Keeping in mind that you should only list what you really like (i.e. a true nomination), not just merely remembering names of important operas"


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> True, but this is what the original post had stated:
> 
> "Would you guys please write down a list as well? Keeping in mind that you should only list what you really like (i.e. a true nomination), not just merely remembering names of important operas"


Oops, my bad.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> @ Txllxt - of course you shall continue, if not today, some other day. You're one of our members with the most encyclopaedic knowledge of opera and we appreciate your input and suggestions.
> 
> About Berlioz's Les Francs-Juges - how did you get a hold of this? That I know, only 5 numbers survived, it was never staged or recorded, and only the overture is available.


In my Opera book (from 1997) I notice, that the operas selected by the editors for being 'notable' are not so notable in the TC listing and vice versa. General musical taste changes all the time. So I continue with putting in *all* the names (please help with deleting the ones that are already in the top 100 or that have been mentioned later on; I cannot keep check of them). Later on we may deselect & select our own notable operas TC list. With regard to Les Francs-Juges: I would love to hear all what is left from it. For me this whole listing is a source of discovery & uncovery too.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

TxllxT said:


> In my Opera book (from 1997) I notice, that the operas selected by the editors for being 'notable' are not so notable in the TC listing and vice versa. General musical taste changes all the time. So I continue with putting in *all* the names (please help with deleting the ones that are already in the top 100 or that have been mentioned later on; I cannot keep check of them). Later on we may deselect & select our own notable operas TC list. With regard to Les Francs-Juges: I would love to hear all what is left from it. For me this whole listing is a source of discovery & uncovery too.


Sure, but my effort here is one of establishing already part of our own taste in these nominations. I could also go down the list of my opera books, but I don't think that this is the wisest way to go. Even my list of 55 above - there are plenty of operas that I know are important and I have listened to or watched or even own a copy of them - but I didn't include them in my list of 55 for the simple fact that I don't like them that much. Much less, the ones that I don't know and have only read about them in opera books.

I think it makes more sense to nominate stuff we know* and* like. If another member knows and likes one that we don't know *or* know but don't like, that other member will take care of recommending it.

Lists of existing operas can be found everywhere, any decent opera guide plus Wikipedia will have hundreds and hundreds. My interest here is to establish a list of those that *our members* recommend.

If you agree with my view above, then I'd ask you to indicate the ones you have mentioned already but you don't *personally* endorse (either by knowing them but not liking them, or by not having listened to them or watched them yet) so that we could delete them. Of course, if you then decide to explore one of them and you like it, you're welcome to put it back in the list.

This way, we'd establish a list of nominees (just like in other contests like the Oscars) and once we are all satisfied with the list, we may start voting for them in order to be able to rank them (if that's what we'll do with the list, see my response to CTP above).

If we include all operas that books and guides consider to be important, we'll end up with a huge list that won't reflect the Talk Classical members' tastes but will merely reflect what is considered *out there* to be important.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

OK, I have put in the operas now I myself would consider notable (didn't check them with the 100 list yet). Interesting to see is the blind eye (& deaf ear) they had in 1997 for French Operas from Rameau and Lully. 

Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Auber - Haydée ou Le Secret
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Il Pirata
Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - Candide
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Bernstein - West Side Story
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Birtwistle - Gawain
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boito – Mefistofele
Boito - Nerone
Borodin - Prince Igor
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Billy Budd
Britten - Death in Venice
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Britten - Turn of the Screw
Busoni - Doktor Faustus
Catalani - La Wally
Charpentier - Louise
Cherubini – Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla – El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delibes - Lakmé
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Donizetti – Rita
Donizetti – L’ Assedio Calais
Donizetti – Linda di Chamounix
Dvorak – Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak – The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Flothow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Fedora 
Giordano – Andrea Chénier
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass – Satygraha
Gluck - Alceste
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck – La Rencontre Imprévue
Gluck – Iphigénie en Aulide
Gomes - Il Guarany
Halévy - Clari
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Hercules
Handel - Rinaldo
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel – Theodora
Handel – Il Pastor Fido
Handel – Rodelinda
Handel – Serse
Handel - Semele
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn – La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn – L’ Incontro Improvviso
Haydn – Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn – La Vera Constanza
Haydn – Orlando Paladino
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Janacek - Kat’a Kabanova
Janacek - The Makropoulos Case
Janacek – Osud (Destiny)
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo – I Pagliacci
Leoncavallo – La Bohème
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lully - Atys
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni – Iris
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet – Thaïs
Massenet – Le Roi de Lahore
Massenet – Hérodiade
Massenet – Le Cid
Massenet – Esclarmonde
Massenet – Cendrillon
Massenet - Chérubin
Menotti - The Consul
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Meyerbeer – Robert Le Diable
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
Monteverdi – Arianna
Monteverdi – Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Mussorgsky – Khovanshchina
Mussorgsky – Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Il Templario
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc – Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Prokofiev – The Gambler
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Purcell – Dioclesian
Purcell – King Arthur
Purcell – The Indian Queen
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les Boreades
Rameau - Zoroastre
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Richard Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Rimski-Korsakov – The Maiden of Pskov
Rimski-Korsakov – May Night
Rimski-Korsakov – Mlada
Rimski-Korsakov – Christmas Night
Rimski-Korsakov – Sadko
Rimski-Korsakov – The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov – The Golden Cockerel
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - La Gazzetta
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Le Comte Ory
Rossini – Semiramide
Rossini – Tancredi
Rossini – L’Italiana in Algeri
Rossini – La Gazza Ladra
Rossini – Mosè in Egitto
Rossini – Semiramide
Saint-Saëns – Henry VIII 
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Shostakovich – The Nose
Shostakovich – The Gamblers
Smith - The Wreckers
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Thomas - Hamlet
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Tippett - King Priam
Verdi - Luisa Miller
Verdi - Nabucco
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Wagner - Rienzi
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny 
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Great, Txllxt, I have edited out the repeats that were already in the top 100 list, plus all the operettas that now have their own project. I'm very content with this list so far, and may be adding others as well (for this sized list, I think I can afford more than my initial 55).


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Il Pirata
Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - Candide
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Bernstein - West Side Story
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Birtwistle - Gawain
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boito - Mefistofele
Boito - Nerone
Borodin - Prince Igor
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Billy Budd
Britten - Death in Venice
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Britten - Turn of the Screw
Busoni - Doktor Faustus
Catalani - La Wally
*Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée*
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Cherubini - Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delibes - Lakmé
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Donizetti - Rita
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Flothow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Andrea Chénier
Giordano - Fedora 
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - Satygraha
Gluck - Alceste
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
Gomes - Il Guarany
*Gomes - Salvator Rosa*
Halévy - Clari
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Hercules
Handel - Rinaldo
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel - Theodora
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Rodelinda
Handel - Serse
Handel - Semele
*Handel - Acis and Galatea*
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova
Janacek - The Makropoulos Case
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
*Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys*
*Landi - Il Sant'Alessio*
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - I Pagliacci
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lully - Atys
*Lully - Cadmus et Hermione*
*Lully - Persée*
*Maazel - 1984*
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Thaïs
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Cid
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Chérubin
Menotti - The Consul
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
*Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione*
*Mozart - La Finta Giadiniera*
Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Il Templario
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
*Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire*
Prokofiev - The Gambler
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
*Puccini - Le Villi*
*Puccini - Edgar*
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - King Arthur
Purcell - The Indian Queen
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les Boreades
Rameau - Zoroastre
*Rameau - Les Paladins*
*Rameau - Platée*
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - The Golden Cockerel
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - La Gazzetta
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Le Comte Ory
Rossini - Semiramide
Rossini - Tancredi
Rossini - L'Italiana in Algeri
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Rossini - Semiramide
*Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims*
*Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro*
*Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra*
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII 
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Shostakovich - The Nose
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
Smith - The Wreckers
Strauss (Richard) - Die Frau ohne Schatten
*Strauss (Richard) - Daphne*
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
Szymanowski - Król Roger
*Tan Dun - The First Emperor*
*Tchaikovsky - Pique Dame*
Thomas - Hamlet
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Tippett - King Priam
Verdi - Luisa Miller
Verdi - Nabucco
*Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata*
*Verdi - Attila*
*Verdi - Stiffelio*
*Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani*
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Wagner - Rienzi
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny 
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
*Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress*
*Zimmermann - Die Soldaten*


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Il Pirata
Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - Candide
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Bernstein - West Side Story
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Birtwistle - Gawain
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boito - Mefistofele
Boito - Nerone
Borodin - Prince Igor
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Billy Budd
Britten - Death in Venice
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Britten - Turn of the Screw
Busoni - Doktor Faustus
Catalani - La Wally
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Cherubini - Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delibes - Lakmé
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Donizetti - Rita
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
*Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue*
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Flothow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Andrea Chénier
Giordano - Fedora 
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - Satygraha
Gluck - Alceste
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
*Granados - Goyescas*
Halévy - Clari
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Hercules
Handel - Rinaldo
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel - Theodora
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Rodelinda
Handel - Serse
Handel - Semele
Handel - Acis and Galatea
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova
Janacek - The Makropoulos Case
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
*Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf*
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - I Pagliacci
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lully - Atys
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Thaïs
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
*Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame*
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Cid
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Chérubin
*Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen*
Menotti - The Consul
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
*Moniuszko - Halka*
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giadiniera
Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Il Templario
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Prokofiev - The Gambler
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Puccini - Le Villi
Puccini - Edgar
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - King Arthur
Purcell - The Indian Queen
*Rachmaninov - Aleko*
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les Boreades
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - The Golden Cockerel
*Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri*
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - La Gazzetta
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Le Comte Ory
Rossini - Semiramide
Rossini - Tancredi
Rossini - L'Italiana in Algeri
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Rossini - Semiramide
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII 
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Shostakovich - The Nose
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
*Smetana - Dalibor*
Smith - The Wreckers
*Spontini - La Vestale*
Strauss (Richard) - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
*Stravinsky - Mavra*
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Tchaikovsky - Pique Dame
Thomas - Hamlet
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Tippett - King Priam
Verdi - Luisa Miller
Verdi - Nabucco
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - Attila
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Wagner - Rienzi
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny 
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
*Wolf - Der Corregidor*
*Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini*
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I fixed two of them that are already in our top 100 - Orlando and Mignon.
I was never able to warm up to Ariane et Barbe-bleue, I couldn't really get passed the fact that there is no male voice except for one phrase. The endless female voices ended up boring me.
And Dalibor, seems to me heavy and only having local appeal.
But anyway, it's just a matter of taste, I respect your inclusions.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

I removed a couple operas that were already on the top 100 List - L'Italiana in Algeri, The Golden Cockerel, Pique Dame, and I Pagliacci as well as a duplicate - Semiramide and made a few additions.

Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Il Pirata
Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - Candide
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Bernstein - West Side Story
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Birtwistle - Gawain
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boito - Mefistofele
Boito - Nerone
Borodin - Prince Igor
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Billy Budd
Britten - Death in Venice
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Britten - Turn of the Screw
Busoni - Doktor Faustus
Catalani - La Wally
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Cherubini - Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delibes - Lakmé
*Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet*
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Donizetti - Rita
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Flothow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Andrea Chénier
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - Satygraha
*Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar*
Gluck - Alceste
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Granados - Goyescas
Halévy - Clari
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Hercules
Handel - Rinaldo
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel - Theodora
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Rodelinda
Handel - Serse
Handel - Semele
Handel - Acis and Galatea
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova
Janacek - The Makropoulos Case
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lully - Atys
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Thaïs
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Cid
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Chérubin
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - The Consul
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
*Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise*
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giadiniera
Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Il Templario
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
*Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia*
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Prokofiev - The Gambler
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
*Prokofiev - Maddalena*
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Puccini - Le Villi
Puccini - Edgar
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - King Arthur
Purcell - The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les Boreades
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
*Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé*
*Rameau - Dardanus*
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - La Gazzetta
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Le Comte Ory
Rossini - Semiramide
Rossini - Tancredi
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Shostakovich - The Nose
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
*Schumann - Genoveva*
Smetana - Dalibor
Smith - The Wreckers
Spontini - La Vestale
Strauss (Richard) - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
Stravinsky - Mavra
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Thomas - Hamlet
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Tippett - King Priam
Verdi - Luisa Miller
Verdi - Nabucco
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - Attila
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Wagner - Rienzi
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Very good additions, Air. I'm amazed that we keep letting these top 100 get in, I could swear that Pique Dame wasn't there, and there it is at number 97!

I'm planning to let this nomination process run its course some more so that more people make additions, then we'll see what to do. I'm open to suggestions.

Let me repeat here what I said above in post #37, I believe:



> I just wonder what else is out there, what else our members feel is beautiful and noticeable, and like I said, it wasn't clear to me what to do of these nominations here.
> 
> Several possibilities:
> 
> ...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Il Pirata
Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - Candide
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Bernstein - West Side Story
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Birtwistle - Gawain
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boito - Mefistofele
Boito - Nerone
Borodin - Prince Igor
*Bottesini - Ero e Leandro*
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Billy Budd
Britten - Death in Venice
*Britten - Owen Wingrave*
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Britten - Turn of the Screw
Busoni - Doktor Faustus
Catalani - La Wally
*Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto*
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Cherubini - Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delibes - Lakmé
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Donizetti - Rita
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Flothow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Andrea Chénier
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - Satygraha
Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
Gluck - Alceste
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Granados - Goyescas
Halévy - Clari
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Hercules
Handel - Rinaldo
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel - Theodora
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Rodelinda
Handel - Serse
Handel - Semele
Handel - Acis and Galatea
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova
Janacek - The Makropoulos Case
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lully - Atys
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Thaïs
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Cid
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Chérubin
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - The Consul
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giadiniera
*Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto*
Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Il Templario
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
*Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza*
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
*Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale*
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Prokofiev - The Gambler
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Puccini - Le Villi
Puccini - Edgar
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - King Arthur
Purcell - The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les Boreades
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Dardanus
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - La Gazzetta
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Le Comte Ory
Rossini - Semiramide
Rossini - Tancredi
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
*Rossini - La Donna del Lago*
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Shostakovich - The Nose
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
*Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Schubert - Fierrabras*
Schumann - Genoveva
Smetana - Dalibor
Smith - The Wreckers
Spontini - La Vestale
Strauss (Richard) - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
Stravinsky - Mavra
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Thomas - Hamlet
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Tippett - King Priam
Verdi - Luisa Miller
Verdi - Nabucco
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - Attila
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Wagner - Rienzi
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Great work !

Now, what about *Dargomyzhsky's Rusalka* ? After "Ruslan and Ludmilla" it was the most influential opera and such inspiring work for the mighty five and other russian nationalist composers.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Il_Penseroso said:


> Great work !
> 
> Now, what about *Dargomyzhsky's Rusalka* ? After "Ruslan and Ludmilla" it was the most influential opera and such inspiring work for the mighty five and other russian nationalist composers.


Can you recommend it personally? If so add it to the list.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Ok ! Done ! Plus one more by Penderecki.

Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Il Pirata
Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - Candide
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Bernstein - West Side Story
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Birtwistle - Gawain
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boito - Mefistofele
Boito - Nerone
Borodin - Prince Igor
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Billy Budd
Britten - Death in Venice
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Britten - Turn of the Screw
Busoni - Doktor Faustus
Catalani - La Wally
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Cherubini - Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
*Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka*
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delibes - Lakmé
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Donizetti - Rita
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Flothow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Andrea Chénier
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - Satygraha
Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
Gluck - Alceste
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Granados - Goyescas
Halévy - Clari
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Hercules
Handel - Rinaldo
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel - Theodora
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Rodelinda
Handel - Serse
Handel - Semele
Handel - Acis and Galatea
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova
Janacek - The Makropoulos Case
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lully - Atys
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Thaïs
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Cid
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Chérubin
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - The Consul
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giadiniera
Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto
Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Il Templario
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
*Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun* 
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Prokofiev - The Gambler
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Puccini - Le Villi
Puccini - Edgar
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - King Arthur
Purcell - The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les Boreades
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Dardanus
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - La Gazzetta
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Le Comte Ory
Rossini - Semiramide
Rossini - Tancredi
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
Rossini - La Donna del Lago
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Shostakovich - The Nose
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
Schumann - Genoveva
Smetana - Dalibor
Smith - The Wreckers
Spontini - La Vestale
Strauss (Richard) - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
Stravinsky - Mavra
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Thomas - Hamlet
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Tippett - King Priam
Verdi - Luisa Miller
Verdi - Nabucco
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - Attila
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Wagner - Rienzi
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

It's quite a list!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I edited mine while you were posting so I've merged them - and added one:

Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Il Pirata
Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - Candide
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Bernstein - West Side Story
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Birtwistle - Gawain
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boito - Mefistofele
Boito - Nerone
Borodin - Prince Igor
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Billy Budd
Britten - Death in Venice
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Britten - Turn of the Screw
Busoni - Doktor Faustus
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Cherubini - Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delibes - Lakmé
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Donizetti - Rita
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Flothow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Andrea Chénier
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - Satygraha
Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
Gluck - Alceste
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Granados - Goyescas
Halévy - Clari
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Hercules
Handel - Rinaldo
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel - Theodora
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Rodelinda
Handel - Serse
Handel - Semele
Handel - Acis and Galatea
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova
Janacek - The Makropoulos Case
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lully - Atys
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Thaïs
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Cid
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Chérubin
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - The Consul
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giadiniera
Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto
Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Il Templario
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun 
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Prokofiev - The Gambler
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Puccini - Le Villi
Puccini - Edgar
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - King Arthur
Purcell - The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les Boreades
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Dardanus
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - La Gazzetta
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Le Comte Ory
Rossini - Semiramide
Rossini - Tancredi
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
Rossini - La Donna del Lago
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Shostakovich - The Nose
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Schubert - Fierrabras
Schumann - Genoveva
Smetana - Dalibor
Smith - The Wreckers
Spontini - La Vestale
Strauss (Richard) - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
Stravinsky - Mavra
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
*Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa*
Thomas - Hamlet
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Tippett - King Priam
Verdi - Luisa Miller
Verdi - Nabucco
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - Attila
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Wagner - Rienzi
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

OK, I just counted, there are 234 operas above, of which I know 135. Damn, there are some 100 good operas out there that I don't know! Time to break the bank and make some purchases again, and dramatically increase the size of my unwatched pile!!!

Won't anybody be nominating Adam's Le Postillon de Longjumeau, and Auber's La Muette de Portici? I can't because I only know a couple of arias from them but these arias are very beautiful so I believe that these must be good operas. Where is Herkku when we need him? I wish he came back, I'm sure he'd add many to the list.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Auber's La Muette de Portici whould be a good one, but about Adam's Le Postillon de Longjumeau I can't say anything because I don't know it.

Let me add one more to the list : Bernard Hermann's Wuthering Heights. It's terrific !

Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Il Pirata
Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - Candide
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Bernstein - West Side Story
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Birtwistle - Gawain
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boito - Mefistofele
Boito - Nerone
Borodin - Prince Igor
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Billy Budd
Britten - Death in Venice
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Britten - Turn of the Screw
Busoni - Doktor Faustus
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Cherubini - Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delibes - Lakmé
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Donizetti - Rita
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Flothow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Andrea Chénier
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - Satygraha
Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
Gluck - Alceste
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Granados - Goyescas
Halévy - Clari
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Hercules
Handel - Rinaldo
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel - Theodora
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Rodelinda
Handel - Serse
Handel - Semele
Handel - Acis and Galatea
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
*Herrmann - Wuthering Heights* 
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova
Janacek - The Makropoulos Case
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lully - Atys
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Thaïs
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Cid
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Chérubin
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - The Consul
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giadiniera
Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto
Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Il Templario
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun 
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Prokofiev - The Gambler
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Puccini - Le Villi
Puccini - Edgar
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - King Arthur
Purcell - The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les Boreades
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Dardanus
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - La Gazzetta
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Le Comte Ory
Rossini - Semiramide
Rossini - Tancredi
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
Rossini - La Donna del Lago
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Shostakovich - The Nose
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Schubert - Fierrabras
Schumann - Genoveva
Smetana - Dalibor
Smith - The Wreckers
Spontini - La Vestale
Strauss (Richard) - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
Stravinsky - Mavra
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Thomas - Hamlet
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Tippett - King Priam
Verdi - Luisa Miller
Verdi - Nabucco
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - Attila
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Wagner - Rienzi
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Il Pirata
Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - Candide
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Bernstein - West Side Story
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Birtwistle - Gawain
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boito - Mefistofele
Boito - Nerone
Borodin - Prince Igor
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Billy Budd
Britten - Death in Venice
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Britten - Turn of the Screw
Busoni - Doktor Faustus
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Cherubini - Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delibes - Lakmé
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Donizetti - Rita
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Flothow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Andrea Chénier
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - Satygraha
Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
Gluck - Alceste
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Granados - Goyescas
Halévy - Clari
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Hercules
Handel - Rinaldo
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel - Theodora
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Rodelinda
Handel - Serse
Handel - Semele
Handel - Acis and Galatea
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights 
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova
Janacek - The Makropoulos Case
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lully - Atys
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Thaïs
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Cid
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Chérubin
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - The Consul
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giadiniera
Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto
Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Il Templario
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun 
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Prokofiev - The Gambler
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Prokofiev - Maddalena
*Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel*
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Puccini - Le Villi
Puccini - Edgar
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - King Arthur
Purcell - The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les Boreades
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Dardanus
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - La Gazzetta
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Le Comte Ory
Rossini - Semiramide
Rossini - Tancredi
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
Rossini - La Donna del Lago
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Shostakovich - The Nose
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Schubert - Fierrabras
Schumann - Genoveva
Smetana - Dalibor
Smith - The Wreckers
Spontini - La Vestale
Strauss (Richard) - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
Stravinsky - Mavra
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Thomas - Hamlet
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Tippett - King Priam
Verdi - Luisa Miller
Verdi - Nabucco
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - Attila
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
*Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio*
*Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco*
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Wagner - Rienzi
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Love for three oranges in in the top 100 at #58.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Im happy to see Die Soldaten mentioned, which is one of my favourites after seeing the Willy Decker staging last year. It is a shame that no good version exists on DVD..


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Il Penseroso, LOL, is this a mix of would and should? "Auber's La Muette de Portici whould be a good one"
Are you nominating it or not?


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Il Penseroso, LOL, is this a mix of would and should? "Auber's La Muette de Portici whould be a good one"
> Are you nominating it or not?


Hah .... ! That really sounds like a mix of would and should ! Sorry, Like you I've not listened to a complete version. Since I'm now searching for a good complete performance and personally think it's beautiful and so said "would be a good one", but can't nominate it yet ! Not responsible for furthur - bad - events ! hah, hah !


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Il Pirata
Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - Candide
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Bernstein - West Side Story
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Birtwistle - Gawain
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boito - Mefistofele
Boito - Nerone
Borodin - Prince Igor
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Billy Budd
Britten - Death in Venice
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Britten - Turn of the Screw
Busoni - Doktor Faustus
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Cherubini - Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delibes - Lakmé
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Donizetti - Rita
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Flothow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Andrea Chénier
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - Satygraha
Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
Gluck - Alceste
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
*Gluck - Paride ed Elena*
*Gluck - Echo et Narcisse*
*Gluck - Le Cinesi*
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Granados - Goyescas
Halévy - Clari
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Hercules
Handel - Rinaldo
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel - Theodora
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Rodelinda
Handel - Serse
Handel - Semele
Handel - Acis and Galatea
*Hasse - Cleofide*
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights 
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova
Janacek - The Makropoulos Case
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lully - Atys
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Thaïs
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Cid
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Chérubin
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - The Consul
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giadiniera
Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto
Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Il Templario
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun 
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Prokofiev - The Gambler
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Puccini - Le Villi
Puccini - Edgar
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - King Arthur
Purcell - The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les Boreades
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Dardanus
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - La Gazzetta
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Le Comte Ory
Rossini - Semiramide
Rossini - Tancredi
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
Rossini - La Donna del Lago
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Shostakovich - The Nose
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Schubert - Fierrabras
Schumann - Genoveva
Smetana - Dalibor
Smith - The Wreckers
Spontini - La Vestale
Strauss (Richard) - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
Stravinsky - Mavra
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Thomas - Hamlet
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Tippett - King Priam
Verdi - Luisa Miller
Verdi - Nabucco
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - Attila
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Wagner - Rienzi
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

I know it's already on the list, but just want to add my enthusiastic support of Shostakovich's "The Nose". Added a review here


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Il Pirata
Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - Candide
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Bernstein - West Side Story
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Birtwistle - Gawain
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boito - Mefistofele
Boito - Nerone
Borodin - Prince Igor
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Billy Budd
Britten - Death in Venice
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Britten - Turn of the Screw
Busoni - Doktor Faustus
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Cherubini - Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delibes - Lakmé
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Donizetti - Rita
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Flothow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Andrea Chénier
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - Satygraha
Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
Gluck - Alceste
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
Gluck - Paride ed Elena
Gluck - Echo et Narcisse
Gluck - Le Cinesi
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Granados - Goyescas
*Grétry - Richard Coeur de Lion * 
Halévy - Clari
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Hercules
Handel - Rinaldo
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel - Theodora
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Rodelinda
Handel - Serse
Handel - Semele
Handel - Acis and Galatea
Hasse - Cleofide
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights 
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
*Holst - Sāvitri*
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova
Janacek - The Makropoulos Case
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lully - Atys
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
*Marschner - Der Vampyr*
*Marschner - Hans Heiling* 
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Thaïs
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Cid
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Chérubin
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - The Consul
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giadiniera
Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto
Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Il Templario
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun 
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Prokofiev - The Gambler
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Puccini - Le Villi
Puccini - Edgar
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - King Arthur
Purcell - The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les Boreades
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Dardanus
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - La Gazzetta
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Le Comte Ory
Rossini - Semiramide
Rossini - Tancredi
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
Rossini - La Donna del Lago
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
*Roussel - Padmavati*
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Shostakovich - The Nose
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Schubert - Fierrabras
Schumann - Genoveva
Smetana - Dalibor
Smith - The Wreckers
Spontini - La Vestale
Strauss (Richard) - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
Stravinsky - Mavra
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Thomas - Hamlet
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Tippett - King Priam
Verdi - Luisa Miller
Verdi - Nabucco
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - Attila
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Wagner - Rienzi
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow, our list is getting to be very sophisticated. I don't know any of the latest additions by Il Penseroso.
I'm planning to keep these nominations open until we finish our Most Recommended DVD project in another week or two.
Then we'll see what we'll do of this list.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I didn't mention Ferdinando Paer's "_Leonora_" in my previous post to this thread, even though I like it (and el Guapo thinks it's underrated, to judge from comments in his bio and an interview from several years ago). Of course, it's always been overshadowed by "_Fidelio_," and is infrequently performed. In consideration of that, I wasn't certain that it would fit the definition of "notable" operas for the purposes of this list. Unfortunately, I think Decca's 1979 recording is no longer available, as well.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

MAuer said:


> I didn't mention Ferdinando Paer's "_Leonora_" in my previous post to this thread, even though I like it (and el Guapo thinks it's underrated, to judge from comments in his bio and an interview from several years ago). Of course, it's always been overshadowed by "_Fidelio_," and is infrequently performed. In consideration of that, I wasn't certain that it would fit the definition of "notable" operas for the purposes of this list. Unfortunately, I think Decca's 1979 recording is no longer available, as well.


Why not? If you personally like it, you can add it, just like any member, while the nomination period is open. But it's for you to decide, I can't add it since I don't know it. Don't worry about the definition of 'notable' - if *you* think it's worth including (that is, if it is 'notable' *for you*), go ahead and do it. If you have doubts, then don't.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Il Pirata
Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - Candide
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Bernstein - West Side Story
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Birtwistle - Gawain
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boito - Mefistofele
Boito - Nerone
Borodin - Prince Igor
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Billy Budd
Britten - Death in Venice
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Britten - Turn of the Screw
Busoni - Doktor Faustus
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Cherubini - Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delibes - Lakmé
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Donizetti - Rita
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Flothow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Andrea Chénier
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - Satygraha
Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
Gluck - Alceste
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
Gluck - Paride ed Elena
Gluck - Echo et Narcisse
Gluck - Le Cinesi
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Granados - Goyescas
Grétry - Richard Coeur de Lion
Halévy - Clari
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Hercules
Handel - Rinaldo
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel - Theodora
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Rodelinda
Handel - Serse
Handel - Semele
Handel - Acis and Galatea
Hasse - Cleofide
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Holst - Sāvitri
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova
Janacek - The Makropoulos Case
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lully - Atys
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Marschner - Hans Heiling
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Thaïs
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Cid
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Chérubin
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - The Consul
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giadiniera
Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto
Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Il Templario
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paer - Leonora
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Prokofiev - The Gambler
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Puccini - Le Villi
Puccini - Edgar
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - King Arthur
Purcell - The Indian Queen
 Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les Boreades
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Dardanus
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - La Gazzetta
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Le Comte Ory
Rossini - Semiramide
Rossini - Tancredi
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
Rossini - La Donna del Lago
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Roussel - Padmavati
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Shostakovich - The Nose
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Schubert - Fierrabras
Schumann - Genoveva
Smetana - Dalibor
Smith - The Wreckers
Spontini - La Vestale
Strauss (Richard) - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
Stravinsky - Mavra
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Thomas - Hamlet
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Tippett - King Priam
Verdi - Luisa Miller
Verdi - Nabucco
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - Attila
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
*Verdi - Un Giorno di Regno*
*Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano*
*Verdi - Il Corsaro*
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Wagner - Rienzi
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Why not? If you personally like it, you can add it, just like any member, while the nomination period is open. But it's for you to decide, I can't add it since I don't know it. Don't worry about the definition of 'notable' - if *you* think it's worth including (that is, if it is 'notable' *for you*), go ahead and do it. If you have doubts, then don't.


In that case, let's add it.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

MAuer said:


> In that case, let's add it.


OK, done, I added it to the latest list in sospiro's post.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> OK, done, I added it to the latest list in sospiro's post.


Could you add Charpentier - David & Jonathas + Vivaldi - Il Farnace to the list as well ? Thanks.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Il Pirata
Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - Candide
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Bernstein - West Side Story
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Birtwistle - Gawain
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boito – Mefistofele
Boito - Nerone
Borodin - Prince Igor
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Billy Budd
Britten - Death in Venice
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Britten - Turn of the Screw
Busoni - Doktor Faustus
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - David et Jonathas
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Cherubini – Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla – El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delibes - Lakmé
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Donizetti – Rita
Donizetti – L’ Assedio Calais
Donizetti – Linda di Chamounix
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak – Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak – The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Flothow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Andrea Chénier
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass – Satygraha
Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
Gluck - Alceste
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck – La Rencontre Imprévue
Gluck – Iphigénie en Aulide
Gluck - Paride ed Elena
Gluck - Echo et Narcisse
Gluck - Le Cinesi
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Granados - Goyescas
Grétry - Richard Coeur de Lion
Halévy - Clari
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Hercules
Handel - Rinaldo
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel – Theodora
Handel – Il Pastor Fido
Handel – Rodelinda
Handel – Serse
Handel - Semele
Handel - Acis and Galatea
Hasse - Cleofide
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn – La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn – L’ Incontro Improvviso
Haydn – Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn – La Vera Constanza
Haydn – Orlando Paladino
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Holst - Sāvitri
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Janacek - Kat’a Kabanova
Janacek - The Makropoulos Case
Janacek – Osud (Destiny)
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo – La Bohème
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lully - Atys
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Marschner - Hans Heiling
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni – Iris
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet – Thaïs
Massenet – Le Roi de Lahore
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet – Hérodiade
Massenet – Le Cid
Massenet – Esclarmonde
Massenet – Cendrillon
Massenet - Chérubin
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - The Consul
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Meyerbeer – Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
Monteverdi – Arianna
Monteverdi – Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giadiniera
Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto
Mussorgsky – Khovanshchina
Mussorgsky – Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Il Templario
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paer - Leonora
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc – Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Prokofiev – The Gambler
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Puccini - Le Villi
Puccini - Edgar
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Purcell – Dioclesian
Purcell – King Arthur
Purcell – The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les Boreades
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Dardanus
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rimski-Korsakov – The Maiden of Pskov
Rimski-Korsakov – May Night
Rimski-Korsakov – Mlada
Rimski-Korsakov – Christmas Night
Rimski-Korsakov – Sadko
Rimski-Korsakov – The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - La Gazzetta
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Le Comte Ory
Rossini – Semiramide
Rossini – Tancredi
Rossini – La Gazza Ladra
Rossini – La Donna del Lago
Rossini – Mosè in Egitto
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Roussel - Padmavati
Saint-Saëns – Henry VIII
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Shostakovich – The Nose
Shostakovich – The Gamblers
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Schubert - Fierrabras
Schumann - Genoveva
Smetana - Dalibor
Smith - The Wreckers
Spontini - La Vestale
Strauss (Richard) - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
Stravinsky - Mavra
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Thomas - Hamlet
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Tippett - King Priam
Verdi - Luisa Miller
Verdi - Nabucco
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - Attila
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
Verdi - Un Giorno di Regno
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano
Verdi - Il Corsaro
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Vivaldi - Il Farnace
Wagner - Rienzi
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

This is a very impressive list, showing a great breadth of opera knowledge. I particularly wanted to second Il_Penseroso's very cool choice of Bernard Herrmann's Wuthering Heights--a sadly neglected opera by perhaps the greatest film composer of all time (starting to come into its own, though, with a DVD release on the horizon). Also glad to see Previn's A Streetcar Named Desire, a work I didn't really enjoy on its initial television broadcast but have come to appreciate much more since.

Though no one has posted here in a few weeks, Alma assures me that the list is still open to submissions. Below I've added a few operas that I know and like. I also took the liberty of deleting Giordano's Andrea Chénier, since it's already #91 on the Top 100 list.

*Adamo - Little Women*
Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Bellini - Il Pirata
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Bernstein - Candide
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Bernstein - West Side Story
Birtwistle - Gawain
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boito - Nerone
Boito - Mefistofele
Borodin - Prince Igor
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
*Britten - Albert Herring*
Britten - Billy Budd
Britten - Death in Venice
*Britten - Gloriana*
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Britten - Turn of the Screw
Busoni - Doktor Faustus
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
*Cavalli - La Didone*
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - David et Jonathas
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
Cherubini - Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delibes - Lakmé
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
Donizetti - Rita
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Flothow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
*Galuppi - L'Olimpiade*
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - Satygraha
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
Gluck - Alceste
Gluck - Echo et Narcisse
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck - Le Cinesi
Gluck - Paride ed Elena
Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
*Gounod - Mireille*
Granados - Goyescas
Grétry - Richard Coeur de Lion
Halévy - Clari
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Acis and Galatea
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Hercules
Handel - Rinaldo
Handel - Semele
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Rodelinda
Handel - Serse
Handel - Theodora
Hasse - Cleofide
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
*Henze - Boulevard Solitude*
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
*Hindemith - Cardillac*
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Holst - Sāvitri
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Janacek - The Makropoulos Case
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
*Lully - Armide*
Lully - Atys
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Marschner - Hans Heiling
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Chérubin
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Cid
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Massenet - Thaïs
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Menotti - The Consul
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giadiniera
Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto
Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Nicolai - Il Templario
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paer - Leonora
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel
Prokofiev - The Gambler
Puccini - Edgar
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Puccini - Le Villi
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - King Arthur
Purcell - The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Rameau - Dardanus
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les Boreades
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rameau - Zoroastre
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - La Gazzetta
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Le Comte Ory
Rossini - La Donna del Lago
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Rossini - Semiramide
Rossini - Tancredi
Roussel - Padmavati
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Schubert - Fierrabras
Schumann - Genoveva
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
Shostakovich - The Nose
Smetana - Dalibor
Smith - The Wreckers
Spontini - La Vestale
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Strauss (Richard) - Die Frau ohne Schatten
*Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae*
*Strauss (Richard) - Die Schweigsame Frau*
*Strauss (Richard) - Intermezzo*
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
Stravinsky - Mavra
*Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex*
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
*Tchaikovsky - Cherevichki*
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Thomas - Hamlet
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Tippett - King Priam
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Verdi - Attila
Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
Verdi - Il Corsaro
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano
Verdi - Luisa Miller
Verdi - Nabucco
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - Un Giorno di Regno
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Vivaldi - Il Farnace
Wagner - Rienzi
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
*Weill - Street Scene*
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Great additions Amfortas. And for once I know some of them!


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Britten: Curlew River
Rautavaara: Kaivos


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Just noticed a shocking omission - no one has mentioned the Licht cycle by Stockhausen! I certainly like parts of it enough (haven't heard the whole thing yet by a long shot) to add it to the list.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I have added the three suggestions above plus two more of my own.
Just to clarify the issue brought up by Amfortas: yes, nominations for this list are still open. I'll close them once the Top 100 DVDs project ends which will happen 6 days from now. So, if you guys want to get new nominations in, do it!

Adamo - Little Women
Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Bellini - Il Pirata
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Bernstein - Candide
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Bernstein - West Side Story
Birtwistle - Gawain
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boito - Nerone
Boito - Mefistofele
Borodin - Prince Igor
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Albert Herring
Britten - Billy Budd
*Britten - Curlew River*
Britten - Death in Venice
Britten - Gloriana
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Britten - Turn of the Screw
Busoni - Doktor Faust
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Cavalli - La Didone
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - David et Jonathas
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
Cherubini - Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delibes - Lakmé
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
Donizetti - Rita
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Flothow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Galuppi - L'Olimpiade
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - Satygraha
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
Gluck - Alceste
Gluck - Echo et Narcisse
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck - Le Cinesi
Gluck - Paride ed Elena
Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Gounod - Mireille
Granados - Goyescas
Grétry - Richard Coeur de Lion
Halévy - Clari
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Acis and Galatea
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Hercules
Handel - Rinaldo
Handel - Semele
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Rodelinda
Handel - Serse
Handel - Theodora
Hasse - Cleofide
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Hindemith - Cardillac
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Holst - Sāvitri
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Janacek - The Makropoulos Case
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lully - Armide
Lully - Atys
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Marschner - Hans Heiling
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
*Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore*
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Chérubin
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Cid
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Massenet - Thaïs
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Menotti - The Consul
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto
Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Nicolai - Il Templario
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paer - Leonora
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel
Prokofiev - The Gambler
Puccini - Edgar
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Puccini - Le Villi
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - King Arthur
Purcell - The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Rameau - Dardanus
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les Boreades
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rameau - Zoroastre
*Rautavaara - Kaivos*
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - La Gazzetta
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Le Comte Ory
Rossini - La Donna del Lago
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Rossini - Semiramide
Rossini - Tancredi
Roussel - Padmavati
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
*Salieri - Tarare*
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Schubert - Fierrabras
Schumann - Genoveva
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
Shostakovich - The Nose
Smetana - Dalibor
Smith - The Wreckers
Spontini - La Vestale
*Stockhausen - Licht cycle*
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Strauss (Richard) - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae
Strauss (Richard) - Die Schweigsame Frau
Strauss (Richard) - Intermezzo
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
Stravinsky - Mavra
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Tchaikovsky - Cherevichki
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Thomas - Hamlet
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Tippett - King Priam
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Verdi - Attila
Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
Verdi - Il Corsaro
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano
Verdi - Luisa Miller
Verdi - Nabucco
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - Un Giorno di Regno
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Vivaldi - Il Farnace
Wagner - Rienzi
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Weill - Street Scene
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
*Zemlinsky - Der Zwerg*
*Zemlinsky - Eine Florentinische Tragodie*
*Zemlinsky - Der Konig Kandaules*
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Looks like I'll have to be the one to fight Zemlinsky's corner, then - Der Zwerg, Eine florentinische Tragodie and Der Konig Kandaules are all VERY good!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

*Attention everybody*

I'm planning to use this list to get to the 101-200 most recommended operas according to Talk Classical members.

*Nominations are open until the end of this week.*

I think we need to stop the nomination process at some point, to give all nominated operas a level field with equal chances of being remembered for the voting phase.

After all, making a nomination is already a distinction, and one could say that those that didn't - during the long time that this thread was open - aren't *as* notable (according to our members) as those that did.

I'm planning to then ask each member for the 1-20 (the order matters) most recommended operas *from this list*, according to their preferences.

Then I'll attribute 20 points to every opera listed as number one (and 20 more each time they are listed as such), 19 to every one listed as number 2, and so on.

I'll count the points and come up with an initial ranking. Once there are enough votes (or after a sufficient period goes by so that everybody has a chance to cast votes) with sufficient overlap to warrant the ranking of the first 20, I'll list them as 101-120 (remember - there is already a list of the TC 1-100 most recommended operas, that's why we'll be starting with 101), take them out of the list, and ask again for the top 20 from the remainder (so members can resubmit any opera that they like and had initially ranked but didn't make the top 20). If there is little overlap and we can only rank some 10 or 12 and then we get a bunch of operas with 1 point, then I'll rank only those 10 or 12, take them out of the list, and repeat, until we get to the 200th most recommended opera.

I'll PM people to remind them of the voting - all people who have contributed to this list.

How does it sound? Any other suggestions regarding the methodology?

*ATTENTION, DON'T START THE VOTING YET!!! I'M JUST DISCUSSING THE METHODOLOGY FOR NOW. WE'RE STILL IN THE NOMINATION PHASE, WHICH IS STILL OPEN. VOTING ONLY STARTS A WEEK FROM NOW.*

For everybody who objects to lists of "best" (there are always some naysayers) - remember, this is not a list of the "best" which is a subjective concept. It's merely a list of the most recommended operas (or, I mean, the 101th - 200th most recommended operas) according to our members. It just means that an opera has been recommended by TC members more often than those that weren't. Nothing more, nothing less.

Is this useful? I think it is, but respect those who think it isn't. In any case, useful or not, voting for stuff is fun. Besides, we can always comment on the reasons why we're voting for stuff which makes the effort more informative.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Great additions Amfortas. And for once I know some of them!


Thanks for the commendation! I know you've made quite a few excellent contributions to this list yourself (Alceste, Rienzi, Hamlet, Akhnaten . . . )

As for Alma's plan, it sounds like fun, so count me in!

Finally, a list-related trivia question (it may turn out to be ridiculously easy, in which case I will be all the more gratified to find myself among such knowledgeable people):

Can you name a married couple, with each spouse having written a work on our nominations list?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, there is Vaugham Williams whose second wife the poet Ursula Wood wrote part of the libretto for _The Pilgrim's Progress_.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Well, there is Vaugham Williams whose second wife the poet Ursula Wood wrote part of the libretto for _The Pilgrim's Progress_.


A very astute answer! And not the only instance of such a husband-and-wife teaming on our list: Bernard Herrmann's first wife, Lucille Fletcher, wrote the libretto for Wuthering Heights.

However, I'm talking about spouses who worked separately on two different operas.

Anybody?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow! Alma I'm deeply impressed by your continued enthusiasm & dedication.

:tiphat:

Note to self: Read instructions thoroughly before use


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Billy Budd for me too. I saw it for the first time a couple of nights ago in the new Glyndebourne production and I was blown away. I much much prefer it to Peter Grimes. Really beautiful music, those fantastic choruses so evocative of the sea and sailing; a gripping and completely believable story, and a variety of well-rounded and complex characters (love that Starry Vere).
> 
> And I don't have to put up with any sopranos interrupting the action until the tenor/baritone/bass comes back in.


Not only that but Claggart is one of operas great villains. I have a Covent Garden commemorative lp set which has Forbes Robinson singing Glaggart's aria -- chilling!

Rob


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Mika said:


> Just curious : How many votes are needed to make it to the top100? I liked Met's recent Nixon in China production. Need to check Doctor Atomic, when it is coming to local opera on next autumn.


Try this






Rob


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

GoneBaroque said:


> Not only that but Claggart is one of operas great villains. I have a Covent Garden commemorative lp set which has Forbes Robinson singing Glaggart's aria -- chilling!
> 
> Rob


Funnily enough although many people mention Claggart I don't find him all that fascinating (although I agree his aria is wonderfully chilling). The great puzzle for me is Vere, a fundamentally decent man who is trapped by the brutality of his times into "doing his duty" rather than the right thing.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

A few more items to add to the nominees:

Delibes - Lakme
Halevy - La Juive
Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride
Thomson - The Mother of Us All
Vaughan Williams - Riders to the Sea

Since my trivia question didn't elicit much response (other than Alma's shrewd attempt), I'll go ahead and provide the answer. As a reminder, the challenge was to name a married couple, each spouse having written a different opera on our nominations list. 

And the answer is:

John Corigliano, whose Ghosts of Versailles was given a star-studded Metropolitan Opera premiere in 1991, and Mark Adamo, whose Little Women premiered in Houston in 1998, were married in California in 2008. 

Parenthetically, Corigliano is some 24 years Adamo's senior. Sounds like that May-December romance worked out much better than mine.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

amfortas said:


> A few more items to add to the nominees:
> 
> *Delibes - Lakme
> Halevy - La Juive*


Phew, they're already in there. You had me worried there.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Phew, they're already in there. You had me worried there.


Oops, you're right. My bad. And I thought I was being so careful!

I see what happened now. I had copied the list to an Excel spreadsheet for ease of searching, but my Find function didn't recognize the accents in Lakmé and Halévy. If only I had searched for Delibes and La Juive instead, this whole catastrophe could have been avoided.

Such is the pivotal role of diacritical marks in history.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

amfortas said:


> A few more items to add to the nominees:
> 
> Delibes - Lakme
> Halevy - La Juive
> ...


Darn, you got me with the 'married couple' thing because I was old fashioned enough to just look for heterosexual couples... But you are right, they *are* a married couple.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I have added Amfortas' suggestions

Adamo - Little Women
Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Bellini - Il Pirata
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Bernstein - Candide
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Bernstein - West Side Story
Birtwistle - Gawain
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boito - Nerone
Boito - Mefistofele
Borodin - Prince Igor
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Albert Herring
Britten - Billy Budd
Britten - Curlew River
Britten - Death in Venice
Britten - Gloriana
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Britten - Turn of the Screw
Busoni - Doktor Faust
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Cavalli - La Didone
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - David et Jonathas
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
Cherubini - Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delibes - Lakmé
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
Donizetti - Rita
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Flothow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Galuppi - L'Olimpiade
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - Satygraha
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
Gluck - Alceste
Gluck - Echo et Narcisse
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck - Le Cinesi
Gluck - Paride ed Elena
Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Gounod - Mireille
Granados - Goyescas
Grétry - Richard Coeur de Lion
Halévy - Clari
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Acis and Galatea
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Hercules
Handel - Rinaldo
Handel - Semele
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Rodelinda
Handel - Serse
Handel - Theodora
Hasse - Cleofide
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Hindemith - Cardillac
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Holst - Sāvitri
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Janacek - The Makropoulos Case
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lully - Armide
Lully - Atys
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Marschner - Hans Heiling
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Chérubin
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Cid
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Massenet - Thaïs
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Menotti - The Consul
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto
*Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
*Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Nicolai - Il Templario
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paer - Leonora
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel
Prokofiev - The Gambler
Puccini - Edgar
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Puccini - Le Villi
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - King Arthur
Purcell - The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Rameau - Dardanus
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les Boreades
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rautavaara - Kaivos
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
*Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride*
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - La Gazzetta
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Le Comte Ory
Rossini - La Donna del Lago
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Rossini - Semiramide
Rossini - Tancredi
Roussel - Padmavati
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
Salieri - Tarare
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Schubert - Fierrabras
Schumann - Genoveva
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
Shostakovich - The Nose
Smetana - Dalibor
Smith - The Wreckers
Spontini - La Vestale
Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Strauss (Richard) - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae
Strauss (Richard) - Die Schweigsame Frau
Strauss (Richard) - Intermezzo
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
Stravinsky - Mavra
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Tchaikovsky - Cherevichki
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Thomas - Hamlet
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
*Thomson - The Mother of Us All*
Tippett - King Priam
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Verdi - Attila
Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
Verdi - Il Corsaro
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano
Verdi - Luisa Miller
Verdi - Nabucco
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - Un Giorno di Regno
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Vivaldi - Il Farnace
Wagner - Rienzi
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Weill - Street Scene
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
*Williams (Vaughan) - Riders to the Sea
*Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
Zemlinsky - Der Zwerg
Zemlinsky - Eine Florentinische Tragodie
Zemlinsky - Der Konig Kandaules
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

amfortas said:


> Oops, you're right. My bad. And I thought I was being so careful!
> 
> I see what happened now. I had copied the list to an Excel spreadsheet for ease of searching, but my Find function didn't recognize the accents in Lakmé and Halévy. If only I had searched for Delibes and La Juive instead, this whole catastrophe could have been avoided.
> 
> Such is the pivotal role of diacritical marks in history.


I just read the list. The old-fashioned way, with my eyes.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Darn, you got me with the 'married couple' thing because I was old fashioned enough to just look for heterosexual couples... But you are right, they *are* a married couple.


I thought someone might accuse me of asking a trick question--people have different ideas about what they will consider a marriage. That and the fact that Corigliano and Adamo were only married *after* composing the two works on our list. But I think my phrasing of the question was fair.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> I just read the list. The old-fashioned way, with my eyes.


I'm *so* old-fashioned (read: old) that doing anything just with my eyes is liable to lead to all sorts of mishaps.


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

I think it would be nice to give the German non-Wagnerian/Strauss opera composers a nod... some of their operas are hugely popular in Germany

Otto Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor (one of my favorite, *favorite *operas)
Albert Lortzing- Zar und Zimmermann
Albert Lortzing- Der Wildschuetz
Heinrich August Marschner- Hans Heilig
Heinrich August Marschner- Der Vampyr
Louis Spohr- Faust
Conradin Kreutzer- Das Nachtlager von Granada
Hermann Goetz- Der Widerspenstigen Zähmung
Friedrich von Flotow- Alessandro Stradella
(I am ommiting _Marta_, as this opera has been mentioned, in previous posts)
Hindemith - Mathis derr Maler
Hans Pfitzner- Palestrina
Carl Maria von Weber- Euryanthe & Oberon ( I am ommiting Der Freischutz, as it has been mentioned in previous posts)

Louis-Aimé Maillart- Das Glöckchen des Eremiten (ok admittedly this is a French opera originally, but became more popular when translated into German)... I suppose much like Marta is popular in Italian.

...if an Austrian can be included in this group, then Franz Schreker would qualify with Der Ferne Klang, Flammen, Die Gezeichneten, Der Schatzgräber , and Irrelohe.

$ 0.02


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Nicolai's Windsor is already there, as well as Schreker's Die Gezeichneten. Euryanthe is among the top 100.


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Nicolai's Windsor is already there, as well as Schreker's Die Gezeichneten. Euryanthe is among the top 100.


oh ok... my bad


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Nicolai's Windsor is already there, as well as Schreker's Die Gezeichneten. Euryanthe is among the top 100.


Mathis and Palestrina, too. Don't feel bad; I've discovered for myself how devilishly hard it can be to keep from duplicating items already on the list. And you've still made some excellent additions.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

By the way, Der Vampyr and Hans Heiling were also there already. Good catch on Oberon though, I can't believe nobody had remembered it before.

The best way to avoid duplications is to copy the latest list, paste it on your new post, and then insert your new suggestions on bold, at the correct alphabetically ordered spot - if it's already there, you'll see it right away.

This has the advantage of saving *me* the trouble of inserting one by one by alphabetical order to make of the list the most current one.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I have added BalloinMaschera's suggestions.
Please folks, rather do like this: copy the latest list, paste it on a new post, take out the bold fonts from the previous user, and add your new suggestions in bold. It makes it much easier and avoids repetitions. Also remember to check if your suggestion is not among the top 100 already.

Adamo - Little Women
Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Bellini - Il Pirata
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Bernstein - Candide
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Bernstein - West Side Story
Birtwistle - Gawain
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boito - Nerone
Boito - Mefistofele
Borodin - Prince Igor
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Albert Herring
Britten - Billy Budd
Britten - Curlew River
Britten - Death in Venice
Britten - Gloriana
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Britten - Turn of the Screw
Busoni - Doktor Faust
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Cavalli - La Didone
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - David et Jonathas
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
Cherubini - Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delibes - Lakmé
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
Donizetti - Rita
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
*Flotow - Alessandro Stradella*
Flotow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Galuppi - L'Olimpiade
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - Satygraha
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
Gluck - Alceste
Gluck - Echo et Narcisse
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck - Le Cinesi
Gluck - Paride ed Elena
Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
*Goetz - Der Widerspenstigen Zähmung*
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Gounod - Mireille
Granados - Goyescas
Grétry - Richard Coeur de Lion
Halévy - Clari
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Acis and Galatea
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Hercules
Handel - Rinaldo
Handel - Semele
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Rodelinda
Handel - Serse
Handel - Theodora
Hasse - Cleofide
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Hindemith - Cardillac
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Holst - Sāvitri
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Janacek - The Makropoulos Case
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
*Kreutzer - Das Nachtlager von Granada*
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
*Lortzing - Zar und Zimmermann*
*Lortzing - Der Wildschuetz
*Lully - Armide
Lully - Atys
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
*Maillart - Das Glöckchen des Eremiten
*Marschner - Der Vampyr
Marschner - Hans Heiling
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Chérubin
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Cid
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Massenet - Thaïs
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Menotti - The Consul
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto
Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Nicolai - Il Templario
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paer - Leonora
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel
Prokofiev - The Gambler
Puccini - Edgar
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Puccini - Le Villi
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - King Arthur
Purcell - The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Rameau - Dardanus
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les Boreades
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rautavaara - Kaivos
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - La Gazzetta
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Le Comte Ory
Rossini - La Donna del Lago
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Rossini - Semiramide
Rossini - Tancredi
Roussel - Padmavati
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
Salieri - Tarare
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
*Schreker - Der Ferne Klang*
*Schreker - Flammen*
*Schreker - Der Schatzgräber*
*Schreker - Irrelohe*
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Schubert - Fierrabras
Schumann - Genoveva
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
Shostakovich - The Nose
Smetana - Dalibor
Smith - The Wreckers
*Spohr - Faust*
Spontini - La Vestale
Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Strauss (Richard) - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae
Strauss (Richard) - Die Schweigsame Frau
Strauss (Richard) - Intermezzo
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
Stravinsky - Mavra
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Tchaikovsky - Cherevichki
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Thomas - Hamlet
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Thomson - The Mother of Us All
Tippett - King Priam
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Verdi - Attila
Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
Verdi - Il Corsaro
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano
Verdi - Luisa Miller
Verdi - Nabucco
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - Un Giorno di Regno
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Vivaldi - Il Farnace
Wagner - Rienzi
*Weber - Oberon*
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Weill - Street Scene
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Williams (Vaughan) - Riders to the Sea
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
Zemlinsky - Der Zwerg
Zemlinsky - Eine Florentinische Tragodie
Zemlinsky - Der Konig Kandaules
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

*Get your last minute nominations in, folks.
The nomination phase will close in three days (Saturday evening).

On Sunday we'll start the voting process to rank these operas.

Remember, nominate *only* what you have *personally* seen live/watched on visual media/and/or listened to in audio media *and* liked.

Don't nominate operas that books and guides deem *important* but you haven't personally seen/listened to *and* liked.

We're not interested in a list of "important" operas (there are enough guides and opera encyclopedias out there). We're interested in the operas that OUR TALK CLASSICAL MEMBERS RECOMMEND AS NOTABLE, and for this, you need to have personally liked the opera, not merely read about it.
*


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Rachmaninov - The Miserly Knight
Rachmaninov - Francesca di Rimini
Rachmaninov - Monna Vanna
Charpentier (Marc Antoine) - Le Malade Imaginaire


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

Txllxt- completely agree with Rach- Francesca da Rimini- great opera 

I'd went through my collection and would further like to add...

J Heggie- Dead Man Waking
R Strauss- Guntram
R Strauss- Feuersnot
Gomes- Fosca
Gomes- Maria Tudor (with a libretto by Boito!)
André Grétry- Zémire et Azor
Glass- La Belle et la Bête

Alma- apologies for not really following your instructions... ! I beg forgiveness


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Alma works so hard. To make things a little easier for him, I've gone ahead and updated the list once more, adding in TxllxT's and BalloinMaschera's latest nominations.

Adamo - Little Women
Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Bellini - Il Pirata
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Bernstein - Candide
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Bernstein - West Side Story
Birtwistle - Gawain
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boito - Nerone
Boito - Mefistofele
Borodin - Prince Igor
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Albert Herring
Britten - Billy Budd
Britten - Curlew River
Britten - Death in Venice
Britten - Gloriana
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Britten - Turn of the Screw
Busoni - Doktor Faust
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Cavalli - La Didone
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - David et Jonathas
*Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Le Malade Imaginaire*
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
Cherubini - Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delibes - Lakmé
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
Donizetti - Rita
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Flotow - Alessandro Stradella
Flotow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Galuppi - L'Olimpiade
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
*Glass - La Belle et la Bête*
Glass - Satygraha
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
Gluck - Alceste
Gluck - Echo et Narcisse
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck - Le Cinesi
Gluck - Paride ed Elena
Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
Goetz - Der Widerspenstigen Zähmung
*Gomes - Fosca*
Gomes - Il Guarany
*Gomes - Maria Tudor*
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Gounod - Mireille
Granados - Goyescas
Grétry - Richard Coeur de Lion
*Grétry- Zémire et Azor*
Halévy - Clari
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Acis and Galatea
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Hercules
Handel - Rinaldo
Handel - Semele
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Rodelinda
Handel - Serse
Handel - Theodora
Hasse - Cleofide
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
*Heggie - Dead Man Walking*
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Hindemith - Cardillac
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Holst - Sāvitri
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Janacek - The Makropoulos Case
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Kreutzer - Das Nachtlager von Granada
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lortzing - Der Wildschuetz
Lortzing - Zar und Zimmermann
Lully - Armide
Lully - Atys
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Maillart - Das Glöckchen des Eremiten
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Marschner - Hans Heiling
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Chérubin
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Cid
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Massenet - Thaïs
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Menotti - The Consul
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto
Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Nicolai - Il Templario
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paer - Leonora
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel
Prokofiev - The Gambler
Puccini - Edgar
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Puccini - Le Villi
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - King Arthur
Purcell - The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
*Rachmaninov - Francesca da Rimini*
*Rachmaninov - Monna Vanna*
*Rachmaninov - The Miserly Knight*
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Rameau - Dardanus
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les Boreades
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rautavaara - Kaivos
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - La Gazzetta
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Le Comte Ory
Rossini - La Donna del Lago
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Rossini - Semiramide
Rossini - Tancredi
Roussel - Padmavati
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
Salieri - Tarare
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Schreker - Der Schatzgräber
Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Schreker - Flammen
Schreker - Irrelohe
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Schubert - Fierrabras
Schumann - Genoveva
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
Shostakovich - The Nose
Smetana - Dalibor
Smith - The Wreckers
Spohr - Faust
Spontini - La Vestale
Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Strauss (Richard) - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae
Strauss (Richard) - Die Schweigsame Frau
*Strauss (Richard) - Feuersnot*
*Strauss (Richard) - Guntram*
Strauss (Richard) - Intermezzo
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
Stravinsky - Mavra
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Tchaikovsky - Cherevichki
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Thomas - Hamlet
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Thomson - The Mother of Us All
Tippett - King Priam
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Verdi - Attila
Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
Verdi - Il Corsaro
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano
Verdi - Luisa Miller
Verdi - Nabucco
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - Un Giorno di Regno
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Vivaldi - Il Farnace
Wagner - Rienzi
Weber - Oberon
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Weill - Street Scene
Williams (Vaughan) - Riders to the Sea
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
Zemlinsky - Der Konig Kandaules
Zemlinsky - Der Zwerg
Zemlinsky - Eine Florentinische Tragodie
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks a lot, Amfortas!


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Adamo - Little Women
Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Bellini - Il Pirata
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Bernstein - Candide
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Bernstein - West Side Story
Birtwistle - Gawain
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Blow - Venus and Adonis
*Boieldieu - La dame blanche*
Boito - Nerone
Boito - Mefistofele
Borodin - Prince Igor
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Albert Herring
Britten - Billy Budd
Britten - Curlew River
Britten - Death in Venice
Britten - Gloriana
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Britten - Turn of the Screw
Busoni - Doktor Faust
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Cavalli - La Didone
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - David et Jonathas
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Le Malade Imaginaire
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
Cherubini - Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delibes - Lakmé
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
Donizetti - Rita
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Flotow - Alessandro Stradella
Flotow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Galuppi - L'Olimpiade
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - La Belle et la Bête
Glass - Satygraha
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
Gluck - Alceste
Gluck - Echo et Narcisse
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck - Le Cinesi
Gluck - Paride ed Elena
Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
*Godard - Jocelyn*
Goetz - Der Widerspenstigen Zähmung
Gomes - Fosca
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Maria Tudor
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Gounod - Mireille
Granados - Goyescas
Grétry - Richard Coeur de Lion
Grétry- Zémire et Azor
Halévy - Clari
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Acis and Galatea
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Hercules
Handel - Rinaldo
Handel - Semele
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Rodelinda
Handel - Serse
Handel - Theodora
Hasse - Cleofide
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
Heggie - Dead Man Walking
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Hindemith - Cardillac
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Holst - Sāvitri
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Janacek - The Makropoulos Case
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
*Kienzl - Der Evangelimann*
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Kreutzer - Das Nachtlager von Granada
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lortzing - Der Wildschuetz
Lortzing - Zar und Zimmermann
Lully - Armide
Lully - Atys
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Maillart - Das Glöckchen des Eremiten
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Marschner - Hans Heiling
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Chérubin
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Cid
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Massenet - Thaïs
*Méhul - Joseph*
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Menotti - The Consul
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto
Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Nicolai - Il Templario
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paer - Leonora
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel
Prokofiev - The Gambler
Puccini - Edgar
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Puccini - Le Villi
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - King Arthur
Purcell - The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rachmaninov - Francesca da Rimini
Rachmaninov - Monna Vanna
Rachmaninov - The Miserly Knight
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Rameau - Dardanus
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les Boreades
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rautavaara - Kaivos
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
*Rimsky-Korsakov - Kashchey the Immortal*
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
*Rimsky-Korsakov - Pan Voyevoda*
Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
*Rimsky-Korsakov - Servilia*
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
*Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden* 
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - La Gazzetta
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Le Comte Ory
Rossini - La Donna del Lago
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Rossini - Semiramide
Rossini - Tancredi
Roussel - Padmavati
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
Salieri - Tarare
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Schreker - Der Schatzgräber
Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Schreker - Flammen
Schreker - Irrelohe
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Schubert - Fierrabras
Schumann - Genoveva
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
Shostakovich - The Nose
Smetana - Dalibor
Smith - The Wreckers
Spohr - Faust
Spontini - La Vestale
*Spontini - Olimpie*
Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Strauss (Richard) - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae
Strauss (Richard) - Die Schweigsame Frau
Strauss (Richard) - Feuersnot
Strauss (Richard) - Guntram
Strauss (Richard) - Intermezzo
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
Stravinsky - Mavra
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Tchaikovsky - Cherevichki
*Tchaikovsky - Iolanta*
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Thomas - Hamlet
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Thomson - The Mother of Us All
Tippett - King Priam
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Verdi - Attila
Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
Verdi - Il Corsaro
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano
Verdi - Luisa Miller
Verdi - Nabucco
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - Un Giorno di Regno
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Vivaldi - Il Farnace
Wagner - Rienzi
Weber - Oberon
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Weill - Street Scene
Williams (Vaughan) - Riders to the Sea
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
Zemlinsky - Der Konig Kandaules
Zemlinsky - Der Zwerg
Zemlinsky - Eine Florentinische Tragodie
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten

--------

Could anyone personaly recommend Fervaal by D'Indy ? I have only heard the prelude , it was beautiful. Anyone listened to this opera ?


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Thanks a lot, Amfortas!


Yes! ** blows a kiss ** mille grazie!


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

Adamo - Little Women
Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Bellini - Il Pirata
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Bernstein - Candide
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Bernstein - West Side Story
Birtwistle - Gawain
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boieldieu - La dame blanche
Boito - Nerone
Boito - Mefistofele
Borodin - Prince Igor
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Albert Herring
Britten - Billy Budd
Britten - Curlew River
Britten - Death in Venice
Britten - Gloriana
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Britten - Turn of the Screw
Busoni - Doktor Faust
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Cavalli - La Didone
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - David et Jonathas
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Le Malade Imaginaire
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
Cherubini - Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delibes - Lakmé
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
Donizetti - Rita
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Flotow - Alessandro Stradella
Flotow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Galuppi - L'Olimpiade
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - La Belle et la Bête
Glass - Satygraha
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
Gluck - Alceste
Gluck - Echo et Narcisse
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck - Le Cinesi
Gluck - Paride ed Elena
Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
Godard - Jocelyn
Goetz - Der Widerspenstigen Zähmung
Gomes - Fosca
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Maria Tudor
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Gounod - Mireille
Granados - Goyescas
Grétry - Richard Coeur de Lion
Grétry- Zémire et Azor
Halévy - Clari
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Acis and Galatea
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Hercules
Handel - Rinaldo
Handel - Semele
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Rodelinda
Handel - Serse
Handel - Theodora
Hasse - Cleofide
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
Heggie - Dead Man Walking
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Hindemith - Cardillac
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Holst - Sāvitri
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Janacek - The Makropoulos Case
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
Kienzl - Der Evangelimann
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Kreutzer - Das Nachtlager von Granada
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lortzing - Der Wildschuetz
Lortzing - Zar und Zimmermann
Lully - Armide
Lully - Atys
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Maillart - Das Glöckchen des Eremiten
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Marschner - Hans Heiling
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Chérubin
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Cid
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Massenet - Thaïs
Méhul - Joseph
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Menotti - The Consul
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto
Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Nicolai - Il Templario
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paer - Leonora
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel
Prokofiev - The Gambler
Puccini - Edgar
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Puccini - Le Villi
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - King Arthur
Purcell - The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rachmaninov - Francesca da Rimini
Rachmaninov - Monna Vanna
Rachmaninov - The Miserly Knight
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Rameau - Dardanus
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les Boreades
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rautavaara - Kaivos
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimsky-Korsakov - Kashchey the Immortal
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
Rimsky-Korsakov - Pan Voyevoda
Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
Rimsky-Korsakov - Servilia
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden 
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - La Gazzetta
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Le Comte Ory
Rossini - La Donna del Lago
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Rossini - Semiramide
Rossini - Tancredi
Roussel - Padmavati
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
Salieri - Tarare
*Salieri- Falstaff*
*Salieri - Europa riconosciuta*
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Schreker - Der Schatzgräber
Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Schreker - Flammen
Schreker - Irrelohe
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Schubert - Fierrabras
Schumann - Genoveva
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
Shostakovich - The Nose
Smetana - Dalibor
Smith - The Wreckers
Spohr - Faust
*Spontini- Agnes von/di Hohenstaufen*
Spontini - La Vestale
Spontini - Olimpie
Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Strauss (Richard) - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae
Strauss (Richard) - Die Schweigsame Frau
Strauss (Richard) - Feuersnot
Strauss (Richard) - Guntram
Strauss (Richard) - Intermezzo
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
Stravinsky - Mavra
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Tchaikovsky - Cherevichki
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Thomas - Hamlet
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Thomson - The Mother of Us All
Tippett - King Priam
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Verdi - Attila
Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
Verdi - Il Corsaro
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano
Verdi - Luisa Miller
Verdi - Nabucco
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - Un Giorno di Regno
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Vivaldi - Il Farnace
Wagner - Rienzi
Weber - Oberon
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Weill - Street Scene
Williams (Vaughan) - Riders to the Sea
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
Zemlinsky - Der Konig Kandaules
Zemlinsky - Der Zwerg
Zemlinsky - Eine Florentinische Tragodie
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Adamo - Little Women
Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
*Albéniz - Merlin*
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Bellini - Il Pirata
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Bernstein - Candide
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Bernstein - West Side Story
Birtwistle - Gawain
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boieldieu - La dame blanche
Boito - Nerone
Boito - Mefistofele
Borodin - Prince Igor
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Albert Herring
Britten - Billy Budd
Britten - Curlew River
Britten - Death in Venice
Britten - Gloriana
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Britten - Turn of the Screw
Busoni - Doktor Faust
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Cavalli - La Didone
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - David et Jonathas
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Le Malade Imaginaire
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
Cherubini - Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delibes - Lakmé
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
Donizetti - Rita
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Flotow - Alessandro Stradella
Flotow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Galuppi - L'Olimpiade
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - La Belle et la Bête
Glass - Satygraha
*Glass - Waiting for the barbarians*
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
Gluck - Alceste
Gluck - Echo et Narcisse
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck - Le Cinesi
Gluck - Paride ed Elena
Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
Godard - Jocelyn
Goetz - Der Widerspenstigen Zähmung
Gomes - Fosca
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Maria Tudor
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Gounod - Mireille
Granados - Goyescas
Grétry - Richard Coeur de Lion
Grétry- Zémire et Azor
Halévy - Clari
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Acis and Galatea
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Hercules
Handel - Rinaldo
Handel - Semele
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
*Handel - Partenope*
Handel - Rodelinda
Handel - Serse
*Handel - Teseo*
Handel - Theodora
Hasse - Cleofide
*Haydn - Armida*
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
Heggie - Dead Man Walking
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Hindemith - Cardillac
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Holst - Sāvitri
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Janacek - The Makropoulos Case
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
Kienzl - Der Evangelimann
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Kreutzer - Das Nachtlager von Granada
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lortzing - Der Wildschuetz
Lortzing - Zar und Zimmermann
Lully - Armide
Lully - Atys
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Maillart - Das Glöckchen des Eremiten
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Marschner - Hans Heiling
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Chérubin
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Cid
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Massenet - Thaïs
Méhul - Joseph
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Menotti - The Consul
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto
Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Nicolai - Il Templario
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paer - Leonora
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel
Prokofiev - The Gambler
Puccini - Edgar
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Puccini - Le Villi
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - King Arthur
Purcell - The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rachmaninov - Francesca da Rimini
Rachmaninov - Monna Vanna
Rachmaninov - The Miserly Knight
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Rameau - Dardanus
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les Boreades
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rautavaara - Kaivos
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimsky-Korsakov - Kashchey the Immortal
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
Rimsky-Korsakov - Pan Voyevoda
Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
Rimsky-Korsakov - Servilia
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden 
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
* Rossini - La cambiale di matrimonio* 
Rossini - La Gazzetta
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Le Comte Ory
Rossini - La Donna del Lago
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Rossini - Semiramide
Rossini - Tancredi
Roussel - Padmavati
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
Salieri - Tarare
Salieri- Falstaff
Salieri - Europa riconosciuta
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Schreker - Der Schatzgräber
Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Schreker - Flammen
Schreker - Irrelohe
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Schubert - Fierrabras
Schumann - Genoveva
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
Shostakovich - The Nose
Smetana - Dalibor
Smith - The Wreckers
Spohr - Faust
Spontini- Agnes von/di Hohenstaufen
Spontini - La Vestale
Spontini - Olimpie
Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Strauss (Richard) - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae
Strauss (Richard) - Die Schweigsame Frau
Strauss (Richard) - Feuersnot
Strauss (Richard) - Guntram
Strauss (Richard) - Intermezzo
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
Stravinsky - Mavra
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Tchaikovsky - Cherevichki
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Thomas - Hamlet
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Thomson - The Mother of Us All
Tippett - King Priam
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Verdi - Attila
Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
Verdi - Il Corsaro
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano
Verdi - Luisa Miller
Verdi - Nabucco
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - Un Giorno di Regno
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Vivaldi - Il Farnace
Wagner - Rienzi
Weber - Oberon
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Weill - Street Scene
Williams (Vaughan) - Riders to the Sea
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
Zemlinsky - Der Konig Kandaules
Zemlinsky - Der Zwerg
Zemlinsky - Eine Florentinische Tragodie
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Folks, I have started to consider my vote for the 20 that I was proposing.
I have encountered lots of difficulty, since I came up with no less than 66 that I really love. Cutting off two thirds of them proved to be two painful a task. Then I was thinking, maybe the big variation between attributing 20 points to the top placed one in my list and 1 point to the 20th one is a bit too much. This could result in the situation of an obscure opera being picked by *one* member for number 1 and not appearing in other members' lists, but jumping ahead of say, an opera picked 19 times at the bottom of 19 members' lists. Sure, statistically unlikely to happen exactly like this, but I just gave this extreme example as a case-in-point. Less drastic situations, however, could occur many times.

Besides, it is very difficult to say whether opera Y is more recommended than opera X or not when they are very close in quality.

Here is an idea to deal with both problems (and with my problem of finding it too painful to drop 46 operas from my list of favorites among the above):

What if each member votes for 40 operas, but divides them in 5 categories with 8 operas in each block?

Block 1 - the most favorite ones - operas A, B, C, D, E, F, G, H in no particular order
Block 2 - the second most favorite ones - operas I, J, K, L, M, N, O, P in no particular order

and so forth.

Then we'd grant 5 points to operas mentioned in block 1, 4 points to those mentioned in block 2, etc.

The downside: it takes a while to do this.

I spent at least one hour working on a preliminary list, anticipating the opening of the voting later this weekend. It could be a bit discouraging of participation.

The advantage is, it would be a one-time voting, because by ranking 40 operas, we're likely to be able to get enough overlaps and points being assigned to enough operas to be able to draw the entire list of 101-200 most recommended ones in one shot. "Some people may say - but who wants to do it in one shot? Voting is fun!" Well, we could then do the 201-300 block... and the way this list is going, the 301-400 block...

Opinions?


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

don't create that much work for yourself, Alma!

everyone can just nominate his/her top 50

then tally the votes and that will give you your top 100

too simple? 

$ 0.02


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I think part of the fun (albeit a maddeningly difficult, sometimes downright *painful* fun) is coming up with an ordered ranking of one's favorites. Grouping them in blocks of eight "equal" works takes away some of that challenge. So personally, I'd opt for something closer to your original plan, which requires more decision making from each voter.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

BalloinMaschera said:


> don't create that much work for yourself, Alma!
> 
> everyone can just nominate his/her top 50
> 
> ...


This seems even worse, Ballo, since people would have to come up with 50 instead of 20 or 40.
Not giving them some sort of ranking is also a problem because we aren't that numerous here, and the list is now so extensive that we might run into little overlap and just end up with another big list of favorites.

Maybe we should just go back to the initial favorite 20s idea.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

amfortas said:


> I think part of the fun (albeit a maddeningly difficult, sometimes downright *painful* fun) is coming up with an ordered ranking of one's favorites. Grouping them in blocks of eight "equal" works takes away some of that challenge. So personally, I'd opt for something closer to your original plan, which requires more decision making from each voter.


Good point. I still fear the big range of points... from 20 to 1 instead of from 5 to 1.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> I still fear the big range of points... from 20 to 1 instead of from 5 to 1.


How about using a different range of numbers? For example, each person's top vote gets 30 points, the second gets 29, etc., down to to the twentieth pick, which would get 11 points.

That way, if only one person person liked a particular opera and made it their top pick, another work would have to appear on no more than three people's lists to surpass it (instead of the twenty it would take in that worst-case scenario for the 20 to 1 range).

You can modify this basic idea in whatever way will work best; it all depends on what range of numbers you use.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Having looked at my list (like you, about 60 I really like, and some with not much between them) I think groups are a good idea, but I would work better in 8 groups of 5 operas each.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

I doubt I've seen more than a dozen or so of this list so my perspective may be different, but perhaps a more simplified method could work? Everyone nominates as many operas as they would recommend, giving each 1-3 points -- 3 being "very strongly recommended", 2 being "recommended", 1 being "recommended with reservations". Makes it easier on all counts -- ranking 50 operas precisely would be difficult, and ranking them in tiers only slightly less so (and probably equally time intensive), whereas a score of 1-3 points for each one should be quite simple by comparison but would still give you enough info, after adding up all the points any opera received, to give you a ranking while also not overly weighting one person's bias as in the example of one person giving an opera 20 points and no one else voting for it beating out another opera that gets 19 one point votes.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm not yet so acquainted with TC voting systems, but what about letting everyone have a certain ballot-number of slashes (say 50), of which you are allowed to put maximally five (/////) to the composer-opera you like the most, going down to four, three, two & one (/) until you run out of your 50 (or whatever ballot-number) ballots. Visually it will then become quickly apparent, which opera is most beloved, and which one will be hanging down under...


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

TxllxT said:


> I'm not yet so acquainted with TC voting systems, but what about letting everyone have a certain ballot-number of slashes (say 50), of which you are allowed to put maximally five (/////) to the composer-opera you like the most, going down to four, three, two & one (/) until you run out of your 50 (or whatever ballot-number) ballots. Visually it will then become quickly apparent, which opera is most beloved, and which one will be hanging down under...


Your system is ingenious, but since we're just playing around with possibilities, may I express a reservation? It seems to me that there would be an incentive for a voter to give five slashes to each of her ten favorite operas and leave it at that. Otherwise, if she distributed her votes more widely, it would be at the expense of the operas she wanted to promote the most. Shouldn't there be a system where you can express a muted admiration for lesser works without detracting from your fervor for the best?


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

And by the way, as a follow up, I don't imagine for one moment that there *is* a perfect system out there, since we're trying to quantify subjective, shifting responses. Any plan I came up with would be just as subject to numerous objections. But it's fun making the attempt nonetheless!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

rgz said:


> I doubt I've seen more than a dozen or so of this list so my perspective may be different, but perhaps a more simplified method could work? Everyone nominates as many operas as they would recommend, giving each 1-3 points -- 3 being "very strongly recommended", 2 being "recommended", 1 being "recommended with reservations". Makes it easier on all counts -- ranking 50 operas precisely would be difficult, and ranking them in tiers only slightly less so (and probably equally time intensive), whereas a score of 1-3 points for each one should be quite simple by comparison but would still give you enough info, after adding up all the points any opera received, to give you a ranking while also not overly weighting one person's bias as in the example of one person giving an opera 20 points and no one else voting for it beating out another opera that gets 19 one point votes.


The problem is, we have done it already, in a sense. This list is a list of *recommendations* already, not merely a list of supposed-to-be-notable operas. Your method would introduce a little difference between 3 categories, but I think it's not enough. Thanks for the idea, anyway.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

TxllxT said:


> I'm not yet so acquainted with TC voting systems, but what about letting everyone have a certain ballot-number of slashes (say 50), of which you are allowed to put maximally five (/////) to the composer-opera you like the most, going down to four, three, two & one (/) until you run out of your 50 (or whatever ballot-number) ballots. Visually it will then become quickly apparent, which opera is most beloved, and which one will be hanging down under...


There is no such thing as a TC voting system. We've used all sorts. What we are doing here, is trying to get to one, in order to deal with this huge list. All ideas are welcome. Your idea is interesting. However it has problems, because it leaves too much space for wild variations of individual methods. It could give a bit of an unfair advantage to operas picked by someone who had decided to concentrate slashes on a few operas, as oposed to someone who had decided to distribute his/hers more widely.

I think it's best to have *one* homogeneous method for everybody, giving to the picked operas a level field.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

amfortas said:


> And by the way, as a follow up, I don't imagine for one moment that there *is* a perfect system out there, since we're trying to quantify subjective, shifting responses. Any plan I came up with would be just as subject to numerous objections. But it's fun making the attempt nonetheless!


Sure, but maybe we'll come up with a system that will please most people.

The way we did the original Top 100 list was pretty good - we voted for chunks of 10 at a time, in several stages - people would vote for 5 nominations, then we'd establish a list, vote again to break any ties, move to the next block re-submitting operas that didn't make it, and so forth. It was a very reliable method but the downside is that it was hugely time consuming and took weeks and weeks.
I've been trying to propose something faster. I think I'm just exhausted after the Top 100 DVDs project that took even longer than the original top 100 - more than 4 months to complete (yay, it ends tomorrow!!!)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

OK, folks, recap:

Proposals have ranged from:

1. Ranking one's top 20 operas from the list, and attributing 20 points to the 1st one all the way down to 1 point to the last one
2. The same, but attributing 30 points to the first one and 11 to the last one
3. One's top 40, divided in 5 groups of 8, 5 points to each opera in the top group, 1 point to each in the bottom group
4. One's top 40, divided in 8 groups of 4, same method for points (8 to 1)
5. Each member gets an allocation of 50 slashes and needs to distribute them, with no more than 5 per opera
6. Members just list their top 50 in no particular order
7. Members list as many as they want, in three categories - 3 points for highly recommended, 2 for recommended, 1 for recommended with reservations

Did I miss any idea?

Should we vote?


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Did I miss any idea?
> 
> Should we vote?


It seems like we have almost as many plans as participants; it would be nice if we could come to more of a consensus. But if people feel we've talked enough about methodology, I'm fine with putting it to a vote.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> OK, folks, recap:
> 7. Members list as many as they want, in three categories - 3 points for highly recommended, 2 for recommended, 1 for recommended with reservations
> 
> Did I miss any idea?
> ...


Just to clarify my idea a bit, since I phrased it badly -- the "highly recommended", etc tags are basically a shorthand for the voters benefit as they review the list and decide how many points to assign any that they've seen and aren't literal, per se. I should have phrased it more simply and said that my idea is that for any of the list you've seen and would recommend, to assign them 1, 2, or 3 points depending on how much they liked it. In any event, it's just an idea and I'll gladly go along with any voting strategy that people decide on, since as mentioned I doubt I've seen more than 10-12 from that list.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Any of 3, 4 or 5 suit me best . Ranking is just too hard and I can't possibly choose only 20 (have you seen how many Handel operas there are?), unless we have a second tier.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Any of 3, 4 or 5 suit me best . Ranking is just too hard and I can't possibly choose only 20 (have you seen how many Handel operas there are?), unless we have a second tier.


You know, number 5 will not allow you to list too many operas, unless you give only one slash to each one.
What I dislike most about option 5 is that two different members may pick different strategies - assigning 5 slashes to each of 10 operas, or 1 slash to each of 50 operas - and this seems unbalanced and unfair in terms of comparing how these operas should be ranked against each other based on these two members' opinions.

But I'm basically with you on this, options 3 or 4 suit me best.
I know, how do we drop so many Handels from consideration? It's painful!!!

Unfortunately, other than you and me, I don't see much support for this idea of 40 operas, grouping them by blocks.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't suppose we could do it in blocks like the first 100? Too much work again I imagine?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> I don't suppose we could do it in blocks like the first 100? Too much work again I imagine?


I suppose we could... and even should... it's the most reliable method.
But I'm hesitating because it's so time consuming... Maybe if Gaston helps...
I'm still recovering from the enormous amount of work that was involved in the Top 100 DVDs project... Not to forget that it isn't even done yet - the voting ends tomorrow but then I'll still have to fix most results, re-format everything, re-merge everything (this annoying limit of 6 images per post is what is killing, because once one of those long posts is merged and published, ANY correction, like just a typo, makes the software reject the post when we try to save the corrected one due to excess of images, and then we have to slice it down to bits with six or less images and redo the whole thing. I probably will just publish the end result as an appendix, give myself a long break, and then go and fix the list at a later time).


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

How about if we took it slowly, without too much time pressure? Is there anything I could do to help?


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> There is no such thing as a TC voting system. We've used all sorts. What we are doing here, is trying to get to one, in order to deal with this huge list. All ideas are welcome. Your idea is interesting. However it has problems, because it leaves too much space for wild variations of individual methods. It could give a bit of an unfair advantage to operas picked by someone who had decided to concentrate slashes on a few operas, as oposed to someone who had decided to distribute his/hers more widely.
> 
> I think it's best to have *one* homogeneous method for everybody, giving to the picked operas a level field.


I realise now, that my suggestion is a copy of the voting system used during the Eurovision Song Contest  Well, not exactly, but it has the intention to make differences quickly showing up. I would not mind the difference between one person voting his ballotbox empty with 10 5-lashes and another distributing it more carefully. It is quite operatic, isn't it? Showy....


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> How about if we took it slowly, without too much time pressure? Is there anything I could do to help?


Alma, you've been doing a fabulous job. But don't kill yourself over this. (You're supposed to be killing the non-Anna fans, remember? ) If it's no longer fun and is giving you nothing but headaches, definitely take a break!


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

MAuer said:


> Alma, you've been doing a fabulous job. But don't kill yourself over this. (You're supposed to be killing the non-Anna fans, remember? )


What ? Don't ever talk to him about this or my life is seriously in danger ...







------->









Anyway I agree with MAuer.Take a break (and let us have a little break too ) and then we'll may set up a team to do it, that makes everything so easier, yes ?


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

We seem to have reached an impasse in the voting. Maybe a break is in order. But this morning a very simple idea occurred to me that, just maybe, we can all agree upon. Here it is:

1. Each person submits a list of operas, ranked in order. (We can decide later whether the list should have 20, 40, or however many works. If we want, there can be multiple rounds).

2. There can be as many ties on your list as you want.

That's it; all there is to it.

Then, one person tallies the votes, assigning a score to each work based on a previously agreed-upon range of numbers. (Again, we can decide on this range later. The top item on each list could be worth 20, 30, 50, or however many points, with point values decreasing as you go down the list. The higher the range of numbers we use, the more it favors operas that appear on several people's lists.)

Whenever there's a tie on a list, the tally person simply assigns an averaged score to each of those works. For example, say that three operas appear at positions on the list where they would normally score 15, 14, and 13 points, respectively. If those three operas are tied, each one would get an averaged score of 14 points.

This method is relatively simple, but is flexible enough to incorporate aspects of everyone's suggestions. Each person has the same set number of total points to work with, but has some freedom in how they distribute them among the various works (option 5). You can rank every opera on your list in a definite order (options 1 and 2). Or you can use ties to organize your choices into eight groups (option 4), five groups (option 3), three groups (essentially option 7), or any number of groups of equal or unequal sizes. If you wanted, you could even present your entire list as one big tie (option 6). Thus the method has the advantage of allowing each person to tailor their list to their individual tastes, while still making it possible to assemble lists together and arrive at a composite final score. 

Tallying the points would not be difficult, once we had agreed on the number of items on the list and the range of numbers to use in scoring. If people like this idea, I will happily volunteer to tally the votes, subject to Alma's review. 

This might actually work. Food for thought, anyway.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Sure, amfortas, this hybrid system would please the proponents of each individual method since it basically incorporates all methods into one so there is something for everybody. What bothers me a little is the fact that this method would leave a lot of space for manipulations - that is, for strategies intended to give to someone's top choices the maximum possible advantage over other member's choices, by making sure that the top positions are listed without ties that would knock down the number of points assigned to each opera. The more ties a member decided to grant to his/her nominees, the less points those operas would accrue as compared to another member's tie-free strategy for that member's top operas.

While I appreciate your suggestion, in my humble opinion it would be best to have *one* method that everybody would have to abide by, in a homogeneous way (after we decided collectively what method to use), therefore giving to everybody's opinion the same weight - an essential part of a fair process.

Let me demonstrate this, with the hypothetical example of a contest for the top opera, with each member being allowed to list 3 operas, among only 2 members - just to show the situation; of course in our real contest this would be multiplied by many members and many slots with bigger lists. But this minimalistic example is enough to demonstrate the problem. 

Member Mary votes for operas X, Y, and Z, all three tied for first place. Thus, they each achieve 2 points.
Member John votes for opera W as an isolated first place, opera U in second place, and opera V in third place. W accrues 3 points, U accrues 2, and V gets 1 point.

End result: opera W wins it with 3 points. Opera U ties operas X, Y, and Z for second place with 2 points. Opera V comes in third (or rather, 6th place) with 1 point.

With your method, member Mary might feel something like this: "I like opera X a lot, but because I also like operas Y and Z which are also very good, all three lost to opera W which was voted by member John as an isolated first place although I feel that opera W is not as good as X, Y, or Z, not to forget that member John's opera V was able to tie all three of my choices. Darn, my strategy made my favorite operas lose to another one because member John used a smarter strategy to make his opinion prevail."

On the other hand, if all members had to rank their first three choices the same way, member Mary would have to make a decision and would have at least one of her three favorite operas with a fair chance of matching John's opera W. Member John would lose the ability to stake the odds in favor of opera W by avoiding ties in his top choices.

See, when we did the top 100 operas, we had no ability to manipulate the voting. All we could do to promote our favorite operas, was to advocate for them, quoting the reasons why we thought those operas were great. I was a fun and informative process.

I wouldn't want the vote to be subject to all sorts of different strategies.

As a matter of fact, the only method that stimulates in-depth discussions and is fair to all nominees is the one used by Gaston for the top 100 project (the one mamascarlatti is asking if it should be used again). The only downside is that it is very, very time consuming. You can consult it by looking at the original thread (although it must be lost down there among the old pages). It was done in several steps, with several votes and re-votes and tie-breakers. It took several weeks to complete and poor Gaston had to work hard for it.

Wait, there is another downside. The method became less and less efficient once we approached the less popular operas, because we started to run into operas that not too many members had seen. So, when we did our list of 5 for each block of ten slots, we started to run into no overlaps. We'd end up with a lot of operas with one vote each, and would have trouble ranking them. As a matter of fact, for a while we entertained the idea of going for a top 150, but with the growing difficulty of the method, we decided to stop at 100.

The above list, with some exceptions, is made of operas that are not very well known to the public at large (as opposed to most of our top 100 operas). The method favored by Gaston was wonderful to establish the top 100, but may prove to be problematic to rank the 101-200 since the higher it goes, the harder it gets (this is why we couldn't get to 150 while using it). A method like #2 above would be a lot more efficient in establishing the ranking.

Oh well, as you can see, I'm totally uncertain about this, which shows that we aren't ready to start yet. Let's keep talking about it.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I agree; I wouldn't want my plan encouraging people to manipulate the vote in order to gain an advantage. I'm not sure that would be as feasible, or as likely, with more than two people voting, but it still might be an issue.

Whatever plan we adopt, let me know what I can do to help implement it. Taking some of the burden off you might allow us to consider fairer but more painstaking methods.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

First of all: I will go along with the easiest voting system. But thinking about the long list I see a difference with the previous "recommended operas" - voting lists, that apart from the 'neglected' operas, there are also the 'neglected' composers who need as such our special attention. Perhaps it would be wise to do first a voting round on the composers, followed by a voting round focusing on the operas themselves....


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

TxllxT said:


> Perhaps it would be wise to do first a voting round on the composers, followed by a voting round focusing on the operas themselves....


Speaking of which, has there been an attempt to come up with a TC ranking of top opera composers? (I'm too lazy to check through all the old threads right now). If not, a project like that would make for some amazing discussions!

I know . . . I'm getting off topic . . . we're still doing recommended operas . . . . sorry, I'll try to stay focused . . .


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

We have done it informally, not as an official project that would get a sticky, permanent list of results.
I remember when people were surprised that some members (me included) were ranking Handel among the top five... nowadays he is a lot more recognized and nobody would find it strange. The very top wasn't very controversial - the usual Wagner/Verdi/Mozart trio.

About TxllxT's idea of recognizing composers - I have mixed feelings about it. There are one-time wonders out there that deserve their place in history even though the composer may have failed to produce anything else as good. Some of these are better than each individual opera of more prolific composers even though the latter may be more impressive in terms of body of works. I think we shouldn't mix these things. If we are recommending operas, we should gauge each opera on its own merits (music, theatricality, libretto), not according to who composed it. It's a different project. We may very well do later a project with say, the TC top 30 or top 50 most recommended opera composers. But I'd rather that we don't take composers into consideration while we're recommending operas. I mean, if an opera is good and is highly placed, this is enough in terms of recognizing its composer. A separate project can address a ranking of composers.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

amfortas said:


> or as likely


Hey, you'd be surprised. People sometimes get very passionate about their operas. We had some heated arguments at the time of the top 100 list (all in good fun, of course). Yes, people would do their best to boost their favorites - which is fine, as long as all operas have a level field.

One might say - 'you're taking this too seriously, it's just for fun.' Yes, and no.

On one hand, I'm the first one to say that these exercises are just a hobby for most of us, just an entertaining way to pass the time and to exchange views about one of our interests in life - in this case, opera - and we're not writing these things in stone, and shouldn't take ourselves too seriously - we're just a group of opera fans in an anonymous Internet board.

On the other hand, I do think that Talk Classical is growing in importance (see our #1 position in Google hits) and our Opera sub-forum has a perfectly good shot at becoming a serious reference source for opera lovers. We have visitors browsing our pages by the tens of thousands. Someday people may log into the site to consult these lists - which will get revised periodically, and with more members joining, its statistical power and relevance will grow. I do worry about trying to get these lists to be actually very good and to reflect the careful collective choice and expertise of our knowledgeable members. So sometimes I do think about this as a serious enterprise, deserving of careful methodological consideration before we do it.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> We may very well do later a project with say, the TC top 30 or top 50 most recommended opera composers. But I'd rather that we don't take composers into consideration while we're recommending operas. I mean, if an opera is good and is highly placed, this is enough in terms of recognizing its composer. A separate project can address a ranking of composers.


I second this. With the proviso that we actually DO a separate project like that someday.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> So sometimes I do think about this as a serious enterprise, deserving of careful methodological consideration before we do it.


Hey, you're preaching to the choir here. Careful Methodological Consideration is my middle name (you'll have to talk to my parents about that one).


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

amfortas said:


> Hey, you're preaching to the choir here. *Careful Methodological Consideration is my middle name *(you'll have to talk to my parents about that one).


Hey, it's still better than Happy Adjustable Spanners.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh by the way I need to add to the list the one I just watched yesterday and loved:
Rossini's L'Equivoco Stravagante.


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

we forgot to add Ferenc Erkel's _Bánk bán _to the list! A terrific opera that is super highly regarded in Hungary!!


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Hoping not to make things worse: wouldn't the 30-days questionaire of Mamascarlatti/Natalie be a perfect outfit for swallowing this gingerbread mountain of non-recommended operas? Alma would make up the list and on day 1 all comments are to be dedicated to this certain small number of operas, day 2 on that certain small number etc. At the end of day one, the winner of day one is known etc. At the end we can throw all day winners into the boxing ring, in order to get out the right order of top-down.....


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

TxllxT said:


> Hoping not to make things worse: wouldn't the 30-days questionaire of Mamascarlatti/Natalie be a perfect outfit for swallowing this gingerbread mountain of non-recommended operas? Alma would make up the list and on day 1 all comments are to be dedicated to this certain small number of operas, day 2 on that certain small number etc. At the end of day one, the winner of day one is known etc. At the end we can throw all day winners into the boxing ring, in order to get out the right order of top-down.....


This is a variation of the initial method used by Gaston, with the difference that his method would generate the order of top-down already, during each phase, instead of waiting for the time of re-submitting the winners to draw the order. I think I'm favoring more and more the Gaston method since it is reliable and provides space for discussion. It's time consuming, but maybe we'll have to say "so be it" and get to the task.

The main objection to Gaston's method is the fact that we don't have too many voters... which makes it hard to apply. But lately several new members with lots of opera expertise have joined (e.g., BalloinMaschera, Amfortas, TxllxT, Il_Penseroso, schigolch; if we convince them all to come to this thread and vote, we'll have enough of a critical mass to use Gaston's method, because these and some others I may have skipped will add to some of us who have seen lots of opera already. If we get some 10 regular voters we can take on any format!

Better yet, we should convince Gaston to run the project again... I'd be happy to sit back and enjoy it, instead of doing all the leg work, LOL


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Doing it Gaston's way again would also ensure a degree of continuity with the Top 100. It might be a little strange to have 200 recommended operas when the first half of that list was arrived at by a radically different method from the second.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

amfortas said:


> Doing it Gaston's way again would also ensure a degree of continuity with the Top 100. It might be a little strange to have 200 recommended operas when the first half of that list was arrived at by a radically different method from the second.


Exactly. I think we should just go for it, now that we seem to have more of a critical mass of opera lovers.

I have to ask Gaston for the details of his method.

If I remember correctly, here's how it's done:

We consider chunks of 10 slots at a time for each round (we'd start with the 101th through the 110th most recommended operas). Each member has 48 hrs to vote for 5 top operas, in order, and should feel free to try to influence others by defending his/her choices. Then we rank all nominated operas from 1 to 10, based on 5 points for the first one, 4, 3, 2, 1 for each member's vote. Operas that fail to gather a minimum number of points (this number varied and got smaller as we were running out of voters) - let's say we start with 3 - are disqualified from that round. Their proponents if they wish to do so will have to propose them again for the 111th-120th block. The rationale is, maybe they can't gather enough support to be ranked this high, but will get more support in subsequent rounds after those that people prefer even more get ranked. The others that have received three or more points are ranked by number of points. All ties are solved with another vote. If we get to rank ten operas, then they get to be numbered 101th through 110th. If, say, only 8 operas get to gather 3 or more points, then they're ranked 101th through 108th and next round we'll try to rank ten more, 109th through 118th. If more than 10 operas gather 3 or more points each, but ten have gathered 4 or more points, then these operas with 3 points are automatically qualified for the next round, decreasing the number of slots available for the next round (if I remember correctly, I'll have to ask Gaston for details). We proceed like this with several rounds and tie-breakers until we reach 200. People can resubmit operas that failed to qualify as many times as they want until those operas make it.

Help, Gaston! Was this how it was done?


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> People can resubmit operas that failed to qualify as many times as they want until those operas make it.


That all sounds perfectly clear. Just one question: can we keep resubmitting an opera even *after* it's made the list? ut:


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey, now that I think of it . . . I was looking back over the old thread, the voting for the original 100. Wasn't there some deal where, after the initial voting for any given group, people then got to nominate a group of also-rans--and the highest vote getters among those would challenge the bottom of the original group for their places on the list? Does that ring a bell? I'm not saying we need to do it that way again (it sounds even more time consuming). I'm just wondering, was that a valuable part of the process, or can we safely dispense with it?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

amfortas said:


> That all sounds perfectly clear. Just one question: can we keep resubmitting an opera even *after* it's made the list? ut:


 You sure can, as long as you don't mind that people here may think that you suffer from advanced stages of dementia.:lol:


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

i'm confused a bit ... so what operas are on the final list of choices and how are we voting ? zu hilfe, zu hilfe- sonst bin ich verloren!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm confused too. I'm waiting for Gaston's input but he hasn't answered. I think he is busy with his other passion, tennis.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

If I remember correctly the way we did it we had a first phase in which everyone nominated 10 operas and the 10 operas that got the most voted ended up in a second phase in which everyone ranked their five most favorite operas of those that were nominated.

You are right, Alma. The tennis.:lol: However, if you have a bit of patience I'm willing to give it a go starting next week. I'm not totally convinced that it's such a great idea though because I remember that we struggled getting to 100 only 6-8 months ago. To add another 100 to them seems very ambitious to me.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> I'm not totally convinced that it's such a great idea though because I remember that we struggled getting to 100 only 6-8 months ago. To add another 100 to them seems very ambitious to me.


Oh, OK, so my recollection was faulty, it was the other way around, 10 first, 5 later, right.

But Gaston, we have had a number of new members joining the forum, many with extensive expertise and exposure. It may be possible to be more ambitious now. I was initially thinking of some sort of one-time large vote (20 to 40 operas) to rank as many as possible given this exact same problem (I've been saying, Gaston's method's only downsides are the struggle to get passed 100 due to a small number of voters with wide exposure to hundreds of operas, and the time-consuming part), but when I though about the new people who each has listened to/seen hundreds of operas, I thought that we may be able to continue the process. Just look at this current list of notable operas; it's in the 300's and it came all out of nominations by the members, many of them opera nominatioins coming from these new members. The critical mass of voters has improved considerably. If the five or so people with large exposure participate consistently, plus existing members with considerable exposure as well, we may get to a core number of some 10 people - a lot better than we had at the end of the Top 100 project. And besides, what do we have to lose if it doesn't work? We'd just stop at whatever ranking we can achieve, and post an appendix to the initial list saying, for example, "here are 30 more, from 101 through 130").


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> Oh, OK, so my recollection was faulty, it was the other way around, 10 first, 5 later, right.
> 
> But Gaston, we have had a number of new members joining the forum, many with extensive expertise and exposure. It may be possible to be more ambitious now. I was initially thinking of some sort of one-time large vote (20 to 40 operas) to rank as many as possible given this exact same problem (I've been saying, Gaston's method's only downsides are the struggle to get passed 100 due to a small number of voters with wide exposure to hundreds of operas, and the time-consuming part), but when I though about the new people who each has listened to/seen hundreds of operas, I thought that we may be able to continue the process. Just look at this current list of notable operas; it's in the 300's and it came all out of nominations by the members, many of them opera nominatioins coming from these new members. The critical mass of voters has improved considerably. If the five or so people with large exposure participate consistently, plus existing members with considerable exposure as well, we may get to a core number of some 10 people - a lot better than we had at the end of the Top 100 project. And besides, what do we have to lose if it doesn't work? We'd just stop at whatever ranking we can achieve, and post an appendix to the initial list saying, for example, "here are 30 more, from 101 through 130").


Ok. I suppose we can try to get to 150 first at which time we'll have a better idea if it is worth trying to get all the way up to 200.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> Ok. I suppose we can try to get to 150 first at which time we'll have a better idea if it is worth trying to get all the way up to 200.


Great! So, will you run the project again?

I suggest that only operas that belong to the current list of notables (as per this very thread) be eligible for voting. It will narrow the focus and increase likelihood of overlaps. It will also make it easier on new members because if they only have to pick among these current operas listed here in this thread, we won't be getting a bunch of "votes" for operas that have made it already into our top 100.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> Great! So, will you run the project again?
> 
> I suggest that only operas that belong to the current list of notables (as per this very thread) be eligible for voting. It will narrow the focus and increase likelihood of overlaps. It will also make it easier on new members because if they only have to pick among these current operas listed here in this thread, we won't be getting a bunch of "votes" for operas that have made it already into our top 100.


Yeah, ok. Starting a few days from now.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Gaston asked for the final list before the voting starts, and here it is:

Adamo - Little Women
Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Albéniz - Merlin
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Bellini - Il Pirata
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Bernstein - Candide
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Bernstein - West Side Story
Birtwistle - Gawain
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boieldieu - La dame blanche
Boito - Nerone
Boito – Mefistofele
Borodin - Prince Igor
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Albert Herring
Britten - Billy Budd
Britten - Curlew River
Britten - Death in Venice
Britten - Gloriana
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Britten - Turn of the Screw
Busoni - Doktor Faust
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Cavalli - La Didone
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - David et Jonathas
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Le Malade Imaginaire
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
Cherubini – Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla – El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delibes - Lakmé
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Donizetti – L’ Assedio Calais
Donizetti – Linda di Chamounix
Donizetti – Rita
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak – Dimitrij
Dvorak – The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Erkel - Bánk Bán
Flotow - Alessandro Stradella
Flotow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Galuppi - L'Olimpiade
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - La Belle et la Bête
Glass – Satygraha
Glass - Waiting for the barbarians
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
Gluck - Alceste
Gluck - Echo et Narcisse
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck - Le Cinesi
Gluck - Paride ed Elena
Gluck – Iphigénie en Aulide
Gluck – La Rencontre Imprévue
Godard - Jocelyn
Goetz - Der Widerspenstigen Zähmung
Gomes - Fosca
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Maria Tudor
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Gounod - Mireille
Granados - Goyescas
Grétry - Richard Coeur de Lion
Grétry- Zémire et Azor
Halévy - Clari
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Acis and Galatea
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Hercules
Handel - Rinaldo
Handel - Semele
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel – Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Partenope
Handel – Rodelinda
Handel – Serse
Handel - Teseo
Handel – Theodora
Hasse - Cleofide
Haydn - Armida
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn – Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn – L’ Incontro Improvviso
Haydn – La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn – La Vera Constanza
Haydn – Orlando Paladino
Heggie - Dead Man Walking
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Hindemith - Cardillac
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Holst - Sāvitri
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Janacek - Kat’a Kabanova
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Janacek - The Makropoulos Case
Janacek – Osud (Destiny)
Kienzl - Der Evangelimann
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Kreutzer - Das Nachtlager von Granada
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Leoncavallo – La Bohème
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lortzing - Der Wildschuetz
Lortzing - Zar und Zimmermann
Lully - Armide
Lully - Atys
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Maillart - Das Glöckchen des Eremiten
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Marschner - Hans Heiling
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni – Iris
Massenet - Chérubin
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet – Cendrillon
Massenet – Esclarmonde
Massenet – Hérodiade
Massenet – Le Cid
Massenet – Le Roi de Lahore
Massenet – Thaïs
Méhul - Joseph
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Menotti - The Consul
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Meyerbeer – Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
Monteverdi – Arianna
Monteverdi – Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto
Mussorgsky – Khovanshchina
Mussorgsky – Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Nicolai - Il Templario
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paer - Leonora
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc – Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel
Prokofiev – The Gambler
Puccini - Edgar
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Puccini - Le Villi
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Purcell – Dioclesian
Purcell – King Arthur
Purcell – The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rachmaninov - Francesca da Rimini
Rachmaninov - Monna Vanna
Rachmaninov - The Miserly Knight
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Rameau - Dardanus
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les Boreades
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rautavaara - Kaivos
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rimski-Korsakov – Christmas Night
Rimsky-Korsakov - Kashchey the Immortal
Rimski-Korsakov – May Night
Rimski-Korsakov – Mlada
Rimsky-Korsakov - Pan Voyevoda
Rimski-Korsakov – Sadko
Rimsky-Korsakov - Servilia
Rimski-Korsakov – The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov – The Maiden of Pskov
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden 
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - L'Equivoco Stravagante
Rossini - La cambiale di matrimonio
Rossini - La Gazzetta 
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Le Comte Ory
Rossini – La Donna del Lago
Rossini – La Gazza Ladra
Rossini – Mosè in Egitto
Rossini – Semiramide
Rossini – Tancredi
Roussel - Padmavati
Saint-Saëns – Henry VIII
Salieri - Tarare
Salieri- Falstaff
Salieri - Europa riconosciuta
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Schreker - Der Schatzgräber
Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Schreker - Flammen
Schreker - Irrelohe
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Schubert - Fierrabras
Schumann - Genoveva
Shostakovich – The Gamblers
Shostakovich – The Nose
Smetana - Dalibor
Smith - The Wreckers
Spohr - Faust
Spontini- Agnes von/di Hohenstaufen
Spontini - La Vestale
Spontini - Olimpie
Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Strauss (Richard) - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae
Strauss (Richard) - Die Schweigsame Frau
Strauss (Richard) - Feuersnot
Strauss (Richard) - Guntram
Strauss (Richard) - Intermezzo
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
Stravinsky - Mavra
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Tchaikovsky - Cherevichki
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Thomas - Hamlet
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Thomson - The Mother of Us All
Tippett - King Priam
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Verdi - Attila
Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
Verdi - Il Corsaro
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano
Verdi - Luisa Miller
Verdi - Nabucco
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - Un Giorno di Regno
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Vivaldi - Il Farnace
Wagner - Rienzi
Weber - Oberon
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Weill - Street Scene
Williams (Vaughan) - Riders to the Sea
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
Zemlinsky - Der Konig Kandaules
Zemlinsky - Der Zwerg
Zemlinsky - Eine Florentinische Tragodie
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

You've already added a few I think just Have to be on a list of 'greats,' Including Poulenc's Dialogues des Carmelites (How could that have been overlooked?) ... and the smaller jewel of Stravinsky's Le Rossignol.

Of Stravinksy's other brilliant stage works with voice, Les Noces is clearly a 'cantata choreographique,' but What the delightful 'Renard' qualifies as, I do not know, but I would love to also include it, a sort of Chamber opera.

Stunning, but not surprising since the force behind these lists is a poll, is that Ravel's L'heure Espagnol is on the list and his L'enfant et les sortileges is nowhere in sight. That speaks volumes about the fact a poll will have the 'more commonly known, familiar or popular, and in this case, at least place a far second best by that composer in a slot which should contain his masterpiece.

There are way more than Far Too Many Rossini Operas on the list, making the whole endeavor look rather 'silly.'

All I have to add is Prokofiev's "The Gambler" which I think one of his finest.

I would love to add Rameau's 'Pygmalion' - it is however, just soprano and tenor, and about the length of a contemporary one-act (then again, so is Bartok's 'Bluebeard's Castle!


----------



## rborganist (Jan 29, 2013)

I would add "Nixon in China" by John Adams; I don't find it a bit boring (on the other hand, I did find Death in Venice boring)and Louise by Charpentier and its sequel Julien.


----------

